# DayZ - Sammelstelle für Überlebende [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2012)

*DayZ - Sammelstelle für Überlebende [Sammelthread]*

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema DayZ. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um DayZ. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.

--------------------------------------------------​
Dieser Thread ist Anlaufstelle für die _*Überlebenden der Community*_, die den anderen nicht sofort eine Kugel in den Rücken ballern. Egal, ob ihr _*Hilfe*_ braucht, weil ihr mit gebrochenen Beinen am Straßenrand liegt oder einfach nur nette Leute sucht, mit denen ihr *zusammen losziehen* könnt: Hier seid ihr richtig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DayZ Standalone - Steam​
DayZ Modifikation (Arma 2) - offizielle Website​
*- Wichtige Informationen zum Spiel -*​
Wichtig ist vor allem eine Karte zur Orientierung, die man im Spiel nur selten findet. Zum Glück gibt es Karten in Web und sogar als Android-App (praktisch, da kein Wechsel zwischen Browser und Spiel nötig) um sich nicht nur in der 225km² großen Welt zurecht zu finden, sondern auch Anlaufstellen für Nahrung, Waffen und Munition auszumachen. 

Web-Karte mit detaillierten Informationen zu Städten, Loot-Chancen etc.

Einsteiger-Guide für alle Neulinge in Chernarus

In unserer Community gibt es zahlreiche Leute, die DayZ mehr oder weniger aktiv spielen und immer gern in größeren Gruppen losziehen. Wenn ihr mitmachen wollt, meldet euch einfach hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badezeug (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Ich spiele das Spiel jetzt bereits 4 Tage und finde immer wieder mal was neues heraus und lebe doch schon erstaunlich überdurchschnittlich lang ^^, ich würd nun gern mal wissen wie ich die Taschenlampe an einer Waffe aktiviere oder einen Granatwerfer weil ich irgendwie die Taste dafür nicht finde. 
Zu dem wäre es super wenn mir wer sagen könnte wo ich die Helikotper Absturzstelle ungefähr finde. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus hoffe mir kann wer helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Badezeug


----------



## Muckimann (12. Juli 2012)

DayZ macht mich auch an, aber hat es schon genügend Inhalt damit man sich damit Stundenlang beschäftigen kannst? Ich müsste mir halt ArmA 2 + Addon extra kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2012)

Ist das ein Einzelspieler-Überlebensmod? Oder Einzelspieler mit anderen Spielern, die auch auf Mitspieler schiessen? Mit/ohne Story? Muss man dafür Arma schon gut beherrschen?


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Juli 2012)

Ist ein Mehrspieler mod, keine story, nein man muss arma nicht beherrschen.


----------



## legion333 (13. Juli 2012)

ArmA II CO gibts bei Steam jetzt auch für 20 Euro (5 weniger), nur mal so.... ich überleg wirklich mir es zu kaufen, aber was ist, wenn dann noch eine Standalone (F2p?) Version kommt? Ahh was soll ich denn jetzt machen...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (13. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich Arma 2 von der PC Action / PC Games DVD habe und mir das Addon über Steam kaufe ... funktioniert das Addon mit der Retail-version?


----------



## N8Mensch (13. Juli 2012)

Ich würde das Spiel kaufen, wenn ich es noch nicht hätte 
Standalone wird noch etwas dauern.
Arma2 und Arma2 OA sind auch einen Blick wert. Gibt auch noch weitere gute Mods wie Bundeswehrmod und sowie coole Multiplayer Coop Varianten.
Oder mit dem mächtigen Editor spielend einfach eigene Missionen erstellen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (13. Juli 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich Arma 2 von der PC Action / PC Games DVD habe und mir das Addon über Steam kaufe ... funktioniert das Addon mit der Retail-version?


Die Sachen von Bohemia sollten in allen möglichen Kombinationen problemlos laufen, in der Hinsicht gibts wirklich nichts zu kritisieren. Bei mir ist es beispielsweise Arma 2 Retail, Operation Arrowhead via GamersGate und PMC/BAF direkt über den Shop von BIS.

Btw: Combined Operations (Arma 2 + OA) gibts derzeit über BIS fuer 18.74€.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juli 2012)

Muckimann schrieb:


> DayZ macht mich auch an, aber hat es schon genügend Inhalt damit man sich damit Stundenlang beschäftigen kannst? Ich müsste mir halt ArmA 2 + Addon extra kaufen.


 
Ich hatte bislang schon einige Stunden meinen Spaß, ja. Beschäftigt bist du eben allein in der Hinsicht, als dass du dein Überleben sichern musst, in dem du Nahrung suchst, ohne dabei von Zombies gefressen oder anderen Spielern erschossen und ausgeraubt zu werden.

Ich bereue die 25€ auf jeden Fall nicht. 



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich Arma 2 von der PC Action / PC Games DVD habe und mir das Addon über Steam kaufe ... funktioniert das Addon mit der Retail-version?


 
Theoretisch müsste es. Dafür würde ich dann einen der vielen Installation Guides zur Hilfe nehmen.


----------



## zip2-rider (13. Juli 2012)

Hab mir grad Arma II mit der pc action geholt ich werd euch aufn laufenden halten obs damit auch klappt 

Edit: Dank meiner grandiosen 2000er Verbindung dauert der Download  der OA (~8GB) jedoch etwas...


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Juli 2012)

grad gekauft, ich würde mich freuen wenn wir mal zusammen überleben könnten


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juli 2012)

Im Moment scheinen die Server nicht so ganz rund zu laufen. Ich und viele andere konnten vorhin keinem Server beitreten. Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass anschließend die Ausrüstung weg ist und man neustartet, aber ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht der Fall ist.

Ich befinde mich gerade mit einem feschen Scharfschützengewehr an einem Hügel vor der Hafenstadt Elektrozavodsk ("Elektro"). Siehe Map: 5.096.125. Bin aber wegen einer netten Schusswunde halb verblutet und verdurstet und warte jetzt auf Rettung. 

Wer sich in der Nähe befindet oder sich anschließen will (paar VGZ'ler kommen evtl. noch dazu), einfach bescheidsagen. Wir können dann gern Zeit- und Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## zip2-rider (14. Juli 2012)

Also um euch auf dem laufenden zu halten :

Mit dem Spiel Arma II von der Pc Action (5,50) + Operation Arrowhead über Steam (12) funktioniert es auch einwandfrei! 

Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn? Was nützt denn deine Position wenn wir auf verschiedenen Servern spielen 
Ich spiele zzT auf DE 93


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Juli 2012)

zip2-rider schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn? Was nützt denn deine Position wenn wir auf verschiedenen Servern spielen
> Ich spiele zzT auf DE 93


 
Deswegen ja "bescheidsagen, dann Zeit-/Treffpunkt ausmachen". 
Wenn man sich an unterschiedlichen Enden der Karte befindet, hat man eh nicht viel davon. Deswegen kann man sich auch auf unterschiedlichen Servern erst mal entgegen kommen und dann auf einen gemeinsamen Server gehen. 

-

Übrigens gab es einen Hotfix und wie ich bereits gesagt habe, scheinen einige Spieler zurückgesetzt worden zu sein. Es gab aber wohl ein Backup der Server, wodurch einige Charakter wieder hergestellt werden. Changelog für 1.7.2.3:

* [FIXED] Ghillie and skin removal on login ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36666 )
* [FIXED] Arma X stuck on loading screen ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36647 )
* [FIXED]  AKS_74_kobra classname incorrectly named ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36680 )
** [NEW] Server side performance tweaks and improvments
* [FIXED] Infected detect players from too far away (reduced by about 20% )*
* [FIXED] Disconnect updates not being correctly applied (caused inventory issues)
* [FIXED] Bear traps not appearing for spawn (low spawn)


----------



## NEXUS-6 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich finde das Spiel eigentlich sehr gut, aber in letzter Zeit geht es auf den meisten Servern zu wie bei MW3 oder Battelfield. Andere Spieler werden sofort erschossen (egal ob unbewaffnet oder den Rücken zudrehend). Mir würde es deutlich mehr Spass machen wenn hier mehr Teamgeist regieren würde. Es tut doch nicht Not jeden der einem über den Weg läuft gleich zu erschiessen! Wenn man dass möchte soll man doch die beiden oben genannten Spiele zocken.


----------



## zip2-rider (14. Juli 2012)

wie ist das jetzt eig ? wenn ich jetzt auf nen andren server geh is mein "char" dann also genauso bewaffnet bzw equiped wie auf dem davor oder wie?^^

also hätte grundsätzlich auch mal interesse an nem treffen bzw gegenseitiges unterstützen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Juli 2012)

NEXUS-6 schrieb:


> Andere Spieler werden sofort erschossen (egal ob unbewaffnet oder den Rücken zudrehend). Mir würde es deutlich mehr Spass machen wenn hier mehr Teamgeist regieren würde.


 
Das ist normal und wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern, auch wenn zum Glück nicht alle so sind. Wenn jeder Vorrat zählt, ist man eben sich selbst der Nächste. Deshalb ist es ratsam, sich von Fremden fernzuhalten, sie vielleicht erst mal zu beobachten, ohne entdeckt zu werden und dann vielleicht mal anzusprechen. So ist das eben bei einer Zombieapokalypse. 




zip2-rider schrieb:


> wie ist das jetzt eig ? wenn ich jetzt auf nen andren server geh is mein "char" dann also genauso bewaffnet bzw equiped wie auf dem davor oder wie?^^
> 
> also hätte grundsätzlich auch mal interesse an nem treffen bzw gegenseitiges unterstützen.


 
Ja, dein Charakter wird gespeichert und du steigst an der selben Stelle wieder ein, wo du aufgehört hast.


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Juli 2012)

joa, hillbilly power. ich hab ne doppelläufige, ne axt und einen traktor! 

bin ziemlich genau zwischen dolina, orlovets und solnichniy bei der grünen scheune. (rechts mitte, küste)

wenn euch jemand mit nem traktor überfahrt, dann habt ihr mich gefunden


----------



## noxious (15. Juli 2012)

Bin mir gerade die Videos am angucken:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srJ5dV5K2yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Aber ich frage mich, wie das mit dem Speichern abläuft?
Vor allem, wenn man mit mehreren Leuten da rumläuft.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

noxious schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich, wie das mit dem Speichern abläuft?
> Vor allem, wenn man mit mehreren Leuten da rumläuft.


 
Der Charakter samt Equipment wird automatisch und serverübergreifend gespeichert. Wo man aufhört, macht man weiter. Wenn der Server, auf dem man spielt nicht zwischenzeitlich neugestartet wird, bleibt die Welt auch so erhalten. Also errichtete Camps zum Beispiel.

Aber wie das bei einer Alpha so ist, kann man sich da nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen. Jeder Patch ist zwar ein Segen, aber der letzte hat mal wieder für Probleme gesorgt und einige Charakter (inkl. meiner) wurden zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

bin gerade in electro oben auf der feuerwache (kraftwerk) und würde mich ziemlich über ne ladung penicilin freuen. und ihr dürft mir dann als gegenleistung auch gleich meine eigene blutkonserve geben 

ich lad euch auf ne büchse mampf und ne pepsi ein. und ich hab nen rucksack voller ammo, da ist sicherlich auch was für euch dabei.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

Wir (ich und SchwertKomplex) hatten gestern kleine Verbindungsprobleme wegen des neuen (scheinbar fehlerhaften) Betapatches, die wir bis heute Nachmittag hoffentlich wieder in den Griff bekommen. 

Wir sind in einem Wald oberhalb eines kleinen Bauernhofs oder so, den wir ausnehmen wollen. Wir haben Fleisch und ein wenig Munition, damit sollten wir ein wenig auskommen. Wir sollten nicht weit von dir entfernt sein und wenn ich nicht falsch liege, sind wir gerade irgendwo hier: DayZ Map - DayZDB

Vorausgesetzt, unser Charakter ist nicht wieder futsch, was eine Nebenwirkung des neuen Betapatches sein kann. -.-

Auf der Hauptstraße sollten wir uns relativ leicht finden. Weil der Ingame-Chat nur auf eine begrenzte Reichweite funktioniert und auch so nicht sehr zuverlässig ist, nutzen wir Skype. Erleichtert es auch, einen Server zu finden. Meine ID: AngryChallenger

Wir sind übrigens immer im Chat (#vgz oder #pcg) zu finden, falls was ist.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

gerne 

bin aber wohl erst irgendwann im lauf des abends on, denk ich. hab flares und smoke, damit finden wir uns sicherlich  aber: ich brauch dringen penicilin und aus farinesgründen würde ich nur in eurer nähe sein und euch nicht zu nahe kommen...

hab nur ne axt und ne pistole :-/ desswegen kann ich nicht alleine medikamente suchen gehen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich noch Penicillin habe, aber das lässt sich zur Not hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig auftreiben. Deine Axt kommt uns übrigens gelegen, weil wir Feuerholz brauchen um Fleisch zu braten. 

Zu dritt haben wir deutlich bessere Chancen, die kleinen umliegenden Dörfer auszunehmen und da finden wir sicher Medikamente.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

ich hoff mal einer von euch hat streichhölzer


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

Die finden wir schon. 

Komm am besten einfach in den Chat, wenn du loslegen willst. Nur nicht zu spät, wenn es geht.^^


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

na, vor heut abend wirds nix. ich muss grad noch lernen, dann putzen und dann mal abendessen... ich würd so auf 19-20 uhr tippen.

ich meld mich dann einfach in skype.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

Das fasst DayZ eigentlich recht gut zusammen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mZRzSEu5d8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

so, ich denk mal so 40-60 minuten hätte ich ab jetzt und ggf dann nochmal gegen später ne runde... scheiß rl 

bin grad in sichtweite vom damm ^^


----------



## legion333 (15. Juli 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> so, ich denk mal so 40-60 minuten hätte ich ab jetzt und ggf dann nochmal gegen später ne runde... scheiß rl
> 
> bin grad in sichtweite vom damm ^^


 
gut dass ich kein rl habe


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

hm, docg erstmal kochen + essen 

nur die wochenenden sind unkalkulierbar, unter der woche hab ich keine zeit für spontanität 

@dsr: hab dich ma geäddet (skype)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

Okay, wir können es gern noch etwas nach hinten verschieben. SchwertKomplex musste es neu installieren und braucht noch ein wenig. Sagen wir einfach mal 20.00 / 20.30?

Dann sammel ich dich ein, gib dir eine Transfusion und evtl. Penicillin, wenn ich noch welches habe und treffen uns dann evtl. mit ihm um noch mehr Vorräte zu suchen.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

so, wegen mir könnten wir. alles erledigt  dann treffen wir später auf nummero drei.


----------



## zip2-rider (15. Juli 2012)

wo seid ihr grad so unterwegs... bin grad den kompletten weg von elektro nach Berezino gelatscht nur um nen kumpel abzuholen.. da spwnt auch ziemlich cooles zeug anscheinend weil da fast kein überlebender ist.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

Wir waren zuletzt bei Staroye. Fraggerick ist dort leider gefressen worden und ich habe bei der Ruine vor der Stadt aufgehört. Evtl. treffen wir uns dann dort wieder. Heute mache ich aber erstmal Feierabend. Die Ausbeute war nicht sehr erfreulich, aber hat dennoch Spaß gemacht. 

-> 5.098.099


----------



## zip2-rider (15. Juli 2012)

lieg grad DayZ Map - DayZDB hinterm supermarkt.. wollen uns demnächst bis zur militärbasis durchschlagen und schaun ob wir was finden.. morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

jo, erfolgreich geht anderst... krank, hungrig, noch 4000 blut und dann versucht den weg frei zu axten... so sieht verzweiflung aus.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2012)

Staroye sieht mit seiner Kirche und den paar Häusern auf jeden Fall rentabel und machbar aus. Das sollten wir morgen noch mal genauer erkunden.


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Juli 2012)

yo, heut abend werd ich sicherlich zeit haben  muss halt erstmal bis zu euch durch kommen 

wobei ich sagen muss: unsere spielweisen unterscheiden sich schon gewaltig 

ich wäre niemals auf die idee gekommen mich irgendwo rein zu schleich ^^ enweder sind da sowenig zombies das ich sie alle umlegen kann, dann tu ich das, oder es sind so viele das ich das nicht kann, dann verpiss ich mich. nur ein toter zombie ist ein guter zombie!

nachher erstma aufn leeren server und gucken wo ich spawne... ich schlag mich dann zu euch durch und dann knöpfen wir uns das dorf vor.

hast du eigentlich meine glock eingesackt?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Juli 2012)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich konnte nur an einige Sachen ran und den Rucksack konnte ich auch nicht nehmen. Das lag wohl auch an dem Server, weil alle Aktionen mal erst ein paar Minuten später ausgeführt wurden. Abgesehen davon war ein Zombie genau über dir und zwei weitere auf dem Feld daneben. Das war mir zu heiß. 

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall weiterhin die lautlose und sicherere Variante bevorzugen und keine nötigen Risiken eingehen. Aber ich halte dich nicht auf, wenn du wieder die Axt schwingen willst. Aber bei mir wäre das halt immer erst Plan B.


----------



## zip2-rider (16. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Axt is aber von Server zu Server auch unterschiedlich.. wir waren mal auf nem Server da waren die Zombies nach einem Axtschlag tot.. des geht ja dann noch gut. aber manchmal eben nich... und die wehren sich ja auch teilweise...


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Juli 2012)

-> lernen, nicht vor neun óder halb zehn. und sinnst machts für mich erstmal alleine, muss ja erst in eure gegend... also heute leider nicht :-/


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Juli 2012)

Macht nichts, wir können auch gern morgen oder wann anders spielen. Ich werde zusehen, dass ich mich dort in der Gegend aufhalte und mich nicht allzu weit entferne, falls ich vorher schon weiterspiele.


----------



## hifumi (16. Juli 2012)

Heute hab ich ein Heft gekauft in dem Arma 2 dabei war, weil ich auch mal DayZ ausprobieren will.

Wie funktioniert das mit den anderen Spielern? Also Zombies sind von der KI gesteuert und grundsätzlich aggressiv, nehm ich an.
Aber ob man andere Spieler angreift oder nicht ist einem freigestellt, ja? Soll heißen man trifft auf Leute die einfach das Feuer eröffnen oder halt eben nicht?


----------



## zip2-rider (16. Juli 2012)

ja genau wie du gesagt hast 

mal so nebnbei jemand in novy sobor mit morphium wir haben nen verletzten aber kein morphium.. -.-


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Juli 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Heute hab ich ein Heft gekauft in dem Arma 2 dabei war, weil ich auch mal DayZ ausprobieren will.
> 
> Wie funktioniert das mit den anderen Spielern? Also Zombies sind von der KI gesteuert und grundsätzlich aggressiv, nehm ich an.
> Aber ob man andere Spieler angreift oder nicht ist einem freigestellt, ja? Soll heißen man trifft auf Leute die einfach das Feuer eröffnen oder halt eben nicht?


 
NUR arma2 reicht aber nicht, brauchst noch das andere.. operation dingsbums


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Juli 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> operation dingsbums


 
Operation Arrowhead.^^


----------



## hifumi (16. Juli 2012)

Ach, das soll ja auch nochmal 10 Euro kosten. Pfff...


----------



## zip2-rider (17. Juli 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ach, das soll ja auch nochmal 10 Euro kosten. Pfff...


 
11,99 € bei steam...


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2012)

so, in der mittagspause hab ich ne kleine runde gespielt 

gestartet vor otmel am strand. kurz rüber geschwommen und festgestellt das da zwar coole sachen sind, die aber alle in den boden des bootshauses eingesunken waren 

einmal quer über die insel gesprintet und den zombies weggeschwommen. 

an kamyshovo vorbei den wald hoch und erstmal den jagtstand geplündert... gefunden: eine akm und 30 schuss... drei tot militärzombies stpäter, 6 schuss für die ak weniger und dafür 3 45er magazine mehr.

Eigentlich wollte ich Rog umgehen, irgendwie bin ich dabei grandios gescheitert  da lag ziemlich viel zeug drin (unteranderem ne makarov und viel ammo)... mir ist da ein unbewaffneter begegnet... ich hab ihn gesehen, er hat mich gesehen, er hat die ak gesehen... und wir sind beide gerannt xD

erst nach osten, dann nach norden... ne Uhr gefunden (YEAH!)

Auf zum Jagtstand südlich von Msta, ammo und rauchgranate abgegriffen und die aussicht genossen und ein bisschen zombiehirn auf der wiese verteilt.


Momentan lieg ich auf der anhöhe südlich von msta in deckung. sicht auf die scheune östlich von msta und den jagtstand.

Plan A. ich komm rüber nach staroye und wir kümmern uns um staroye.
Plan B. ihr/du kommen zu mir, wir checken nochmal den jagtstand, schlagen uns zur scheune durch und gehen von da aus durch msta.
Plan C. wir treffen uns an dem jagtstand nördlich von dem berg.

so oder so: ich hab nix zu fressen, keine medizin, bring dir aber ammo für dein gewehr und deinen revolver mit. würde mich über ak und makarov ammo (und was zu fressen) freuen.

dieses mal leider ohne axt...  (was im umkehrschluss heist das ich in einer paniksituation nicht anfang wild um mich zu axten sondern meine ak auf F für "frieden" schalte  )


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Juli 2012)

Also in Staroye gibt es erstaunlich wenig zu holen und ich brauche dringend etwas zu Essen, weil ich schon am verhungern bin. Mein Gewehr ist leider weg, das wurde wohl von dem Kackserver letztens verschluckt.

Weil ich nicht weiß, wie lange ich noch überlebe, bin ich für Plan B und wir machen uns auf nach Msta, in der Hoffnung, dass es dort etwas zu Essen gibt. 

Wir wollten auch gleich wieder loslegen. Wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2012)

habt ihr kein leben? 

sorry, in genau einer woche schreib ich ne klausur :-/ muss erstma noch ein zwei drei stündchen lernen... dann gerne 

war grad wirklich nur meine 30 minuten mittagpause zwischen... lernen und ... lernen 

ich kann aber jagtstände empfehlen.. da sind ja drei um msta rum, kümmert euch doch solange um die 

achja, die makarvo ist so leise das man damit problemlos auf zombies ballern kann, ohne das gleich alle kommen... und AUF dem jagtstand kann man die wunderbar anlocken und headshoten wenn sie die leiter hoch klettern


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Juli 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> habt ihr kein leben?


 
Im Moment nicht.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2012)

und, schon verhungert?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Juli 2012)

Wir haben in letzter Sekunde in einer Scheune Nudeln und Bohnen gefunden und haben uns dann auf nach Msta gemacht. Ich bin jetzt aber wieder allein, weil er sich mit gut 30 angelegt hat, von denen er auch 20 erwischt hat. Bin auf einem kleinen Hof westlich direkt von Msta.

Wieder allein.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Juli 2012)

so, das nenn ich mal erfolglos 

mal wieder in der wildniss verhungert 

mein spawn: krutoy Cap

mein plan: 

über tulga zum schießstand im norden, die dicke grüne barn mitnehmen und dann nach solni. ich geh nie wieder ohne fressen in die pampa!


----------



## legion333 (17. Juli 2012)

So, ich kaufs mir auch morgen, hoffe nur dass es flüssig läuft...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Juli 2012)

Weil mich Staroye irgendwie anpisst, bin ich erstmal die Straße nach Süden gelaufen. Ich werde mich wohl bei Elektro erstmal mit den wichtigsten Sachen eindecken, Mana einsammeln und dann ziehen wir weiter nach Norden. Da treffen wir uns dann auch sicher wieder, wenn alles läuft wie geplant. Wenn... aber ich hab dem Tod jetzt schon zwei oder drei mal ein Schnippchen geschlagen, das schaff ich auch wieder.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

WIRKLICH elektro? 


berezino, solni, elektro, cherno und balota sollen DIE pvp hochburgen sein  so viel party solls sonnst nur in stary und aufm airfield geben 

ich würde gerne mal in die ecke green mountain und von da aus zelenogorsk plündern 

aber ist halt am anderen ende der karte, ohne auto dauert das ewig 

so oder so würde ich mich in der mittagspause mal ausrüsten und mich dann richtung elektro machen, da find ich euch heut abend?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Der Aufenthalt in Elektro soll nur von kurzer Dauer sein und auf relativ leeren Servern ist die Gefahr auch nicht so groß. 

Ich hab heute ein paar Sachen zu erledigen und muss schauen, ob ich bis heute Abend ans Zocken kommen.


----------



## legion333 (18. Juli 2012)

So, noch ein paar Stunden dann gehts los... freu mich schon


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

bis wieviele personen geht den sykpe? 5?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Acht.

Aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es mehr Ressourcen verbraucht, als gut für meinen sowieso nicht sehr leistungsstarken PC ist. Seit ich mit Mana und dir spiele und Skype laufen habe, ruckelt das Spiel gelegentlich wieder, wie vor dem Patch 1.7.2. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es nun an 1.7.2.3 liegt oder dass ich Skype nebenher laufen habe.

Teamspeak wäre evtl. besser, nur will ich da jetzt nicht einen Server mieten oder so.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

ja, skype frisst resourcen ^^

probiert ma ts3 und das da: voice.teamspeak.com

da machen wir dann einen chanel pcg mit pw 12345... 

ja, ist offen, könnte ma testweise joinen...

und quatscht mich an, wenn ihr addeln wollt, hab grad mittagspause


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich lad mir TS mal runter. Ich komm wohl wenn erst heute Nachmittag/Abend wieder ans Zocken und muss dann erst noch ein ganzes Stück laufen.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

ey, ätzend... is jetzt der zehnte server, und immer kommt: wait 4 host... aber so für 5 minuten... ich geh dann raus, nehm den nächsten... wait 4 host..

wtf?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Im DayZ-Forum häufen sich auch gerade die Beschwerden. Starte mal den Six-Updater. Bei mir lädt er gerade irgendwas Neues.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

elektro = krieg... hier is grad sogar en heli vorbeigeflogen und hat blei nieder prasseln lassen


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

so, ingamename ist btw: fraggerick. der ts3 server muss adhock gemacht werden, wenn der im idl ist wird er wieder dicht gemacht.

UND: elektro ist irre. ich hab in wenigen sekunden folgendes gefunden (nur in der feuerwache)

gps
axt
stacheldraht
aks-74u
m1014

die aks war aber ohne ammo, also hab ich die m1014 mitgenommen.

bin dann vor dem heli geflüchtet und wollte zur high value barn nordlich von elektro, da waren aber grad zwei spieler die wie bekloppt um sich geschossen haben... hab dann den server verlassen. (hab ich schon gesagt das das e-werk mit leichen gepflaster war?)

ich ess mal was (im RL, in game hab ich, mal wieder, nix zu fressen  ) und lern dann weiter...

auf nem leeren server helfe ich heute abend/nachmittag natürlich gerne dabei elektro zu plüundern


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> so, ingamename ist btw: fraggerick. der ts3 server muss adhock gemacht werden, wenn der im idl ist wird er wieder dicht gemacht.


 
Auf Deutsch übersetzt heißt das, wir müssen jedes Mal einen neuen machen? 

Kenne mich mit dem Kram nicht aus.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

ja, sind aber wenige klicks


----------



## xPischix (18. Juli 2012)

Moin, bin neu hier in dem Forum und auch in dem Game. Heute das erste mal bei Tag gespielt.. Ich finde es schwer aber auch interesant..
Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen spielen.. (Wenn ihr mit nem Noob spielen wollt) könnte bisschen Tipps von euch gebrauchen.
Sagt nur wann ich in welches TS kommen soll


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

ja, beweg dich richtung elektro.....

ich muss nachher noch einkaufen gehen, ich denk so ab 8 wäre für mich realistisch...


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Juli 2012)

BOAH!!!!!!

erst lässt mich das kackspiel nicht spielen (waiting for host) und als ich dann nach 51 minuten auf einem server war... taddaaaaa! alles weg!

naja, geht ja schnell sich was zu besorgen... denkste! mich hat einer nach der ersten kurve geaxtet!

gut, next try... ich hab schon meine startausrüstung ergänzt, aber nich keine waffe... kletter auf sonem dach rum und greif mir ein paar sachen, und auf einmal schlagen um mich rum die kugeln ein...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Heute schon den Six Updater angeschmissen? Neuerdings wird auch der Beta-Patch aktualisiert und man muss es nicht mehr manuell machen. Es wird auch immer darauf hingewiesen, dass der Betapatch nicht sofort von Battleeye registriert wird und es ein paar Stunden dauern kann, bis er zertifiziert wird. Dann hängt man meist bei dem Host fest.


----------



## legion333 (19. Juli 2012)

So, hab es gestern abend fertig runtergeladen, bin in der Nähe eines Leuchtturms gespawnt und nach Balota gerannt (9 Zombies hinter mir ), ein Freund von mir ist da auch gespawnt und wir sind dann zusammen nach Cherno gelaufen. Hab ne AKM aber keine Muni, noch 5L Blut.
ABER es lagt bzw eher ruckelt bei mir extrem, selbst wenn ich alles auf 'very low' stelle kann ich kaum was erkennen, muss mal fps messen


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

Technik-Check: Technik-Check: DayZ - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de

da steht was über die resourcen und die einstellungen


----------



## legion333 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ja (eigentlich  ) einen Mittelklasserechner, aber wenn ich die Auflösung weiter verringer und die Kantenglättung so wiet wie möglich runtrdreh, läuf es gut 

Ist noch jemand in Cherno?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja (eigentlich  ) einen Mittelklasserechner, aber wenn ich die Auflösung weiter verringer und die Kantenglättung so wiet wie möglich runtrdreh, läuf es gut
> 
> Ist noch jemand in Cherno?


 
Auf meinem "Mittelklasse-Rechner" läuft es auch erst seit 1.7.2 mehr oder weniger ruckelfrei. 

Wichtig ist, dass vor allem der Betapatch installiert ist, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den hast. Sonst würde es wohl gar nicht laufen. Seit Neuestem wird er auch mit dem Six-Updater aktualisiert und gestern gab es ein Update.

Was man aber manuell machen muss und evtl. zum Problem werden kann, ist Battleeye. 
BattlEye - The Anti-Cheat Engine


----------



## legion333 (19. Juli 2012)

denke nicht dass s an der Software liegt sondern vielmehr an meinem Rechner


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> denke nicht dass s an der Software liegt sondern vielmehr an meinem Rechner


 alles liegt IMMER an DIESER software!


----------



## legion333 (19. Juli 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> alles liegt IMMER an DIESER software!


 
Nicht wenn ich selbst bei Morrowind kaum über 20 fps komme


----------



## legion333 (19. Juli 2012)

hab immer diesen Fehler: corrupted memory #4, kann nirgendwo joinen, woran liegt das?


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

nach schnellen googeln: scheinbar an den servern...


----------



## legion333 (19. Juli 2012)

Auf welchen könnte ich denn mal gehen?

Geht wieder. HAb ne Makarov mit 3 Magazinen in ner Kirche gefunden, als ich rausgehen wollte, wurd ich erschossen  Im nächsten Leben  hab ich ne doppelläufige Shotgun gefunden, aber nur mit 3 Schuss. Hab nem Zombie das Hirn weggepustet und bin dann hoch in nen Turm, wo ne AK mit 90 Schuss lag  weiter bin ich noch nicht, bin aber glaub ich in Cherno


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

kennst du die karte (im internet) schon? ist hier im startpost verlinkt  

und beim spawnen wird unten rechts am bildschrim immer kurz deine position angezeigt... die zweite zweile von oben ist die spannende... notieren, ingame hinlegen, mit alt+tabulator raus aus dem spiel, gucken wo man ist und dann ab dafür!

meine tipps: am anfang als erstes ne waffe suchen. die städte an der küste meiden! am besten scheunen, bauernhöfe, tankstellen und jägerstände räubern... und erst in in die pampa abhauen wenn du streichhölzer, trinkflasche, axt und messer hast... dann bist du autark.

ich bin meistens am verhungern


----------



## legion333 (19. Juli 2012)

Hab bisher noch nicht viel gefunden außer Cola und Pepsi 

Zieh mir grad App, die Karte im Browser kostet zu viele Ressourcen


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

so, ich geh auch mal nach chernarussland... mal schaun wo ich diesmal spawne


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

bin auf de 73 bei cherno


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

dsr, steht der plan mit elektro noch? bin grad in der nähe von elektro, hab 22 schuss in der ak74, kaum zu fressen un zu saufen und such noch ne sekundär gun


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2012)

Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute noch zocke. Ich bin den Waldweg nach Norden von Elektro hoch und kurz vor der Burg.

Mana hat mich gestern ausversehen im Dunkeln angeschossen, als er eine Flare werfen wollte. Jetzt hab ich einen gebrochenen Arm und bin fast verblutet.


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

jo, heut spiel ich auch nimmer ^^

würde dann ma auf nem leeren server nochma nach elektro, den supermarkt und das kh ausräumen.

können uns dann gerne treffen, ich würde mich freun dir eine transfusion und etwas morphium zu geben ... (wenn ich im kh was find)

hebt du/ihr mal im gegenzug die ak74 ammo auf, die ihr so findet.

wie kann das eigentlich sein das ich in der regel schwer bewaffnet verhungere?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2012)

Wir können uns vor Elektro treffen und dann nochmal die Burg begutachten. Man kommt leicht rein und es gibt gute Ausrüstung. Habe dort zwei Wasserflaschen, einen großen Rucksack und noch paar Sachen gefunden.


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

statistisch gesehen hat übrigesn jeder dritte zombi was zu fressen dabei


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2012)

Die Statistik kann meinen Beobachtungen nach nicht stimmen.


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

so, das letzte mal nett gewesen... da rennt einer mit 10 zombis hinter im, ich erleg die nach und nach un quatsch ihm die ganze zeit per chat zu, das ich ihm helfen will...


alle Zeds tot, er rennt in die feuerwache, ich hinterher, denk so, is ja genug für zwei drinn... ich renn den turm hoch, er schießt oben mit seiner frisch gefundenen flinte einmal auf mich, ich flüchte (vermeide ja gewallt gegen nichtZeds)... und er ballert mir gepflegt in den rücken während ich den berg hoch renne... was ne biatch.

also bin ich wieder bei null  hatte grad was zu fressen und zu saufen gefunden + ak ammo


----------



## legion333 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bin fast ganz im Südwesten in ner Scheune und hacke Zombies... denke ich mach mich heut auf den Weg nach Cherno. Wollte eig schon gestern von Elektro dahin, bin aber eiskalt durch Cherno, Balota, Komarovo und Kamenka durchgerannt ohne zu merken dass ich schon lang an Cherno vorbei bin  Naja immerhin ne Axt gefunden weil ich für die Makarov und die AKS keine Muni mehr hatte...


----------



## xPischix (21. Juli 2012)

Mein Spiel ist total am ruckeln.. kann mir da einer n Tipp geben wie ich flüßiger spielen kann?


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Juli 2012)

bin ma wieder bei electro... hat wer lust?


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Juli 2012)

xPischix schrieb:


> Mein Spiel ist total am ruckeln.. kann mir da einer n Tipp geben wie ich flüßiger spielen kann?


 
guck dir den oben verlinkten check in der gamestar an


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Juli 2012)

arma 2 ist im daylie deal, die gelegenheit freunden das spiel näher zu bringen


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Juli 2012)

so, ich bin erstmal raus aus dem spiel... ich bin in electro mitten in den docks gespwaned... nett... wenig Zeds, viel loot, und wenn sie doch mal kommen kann man gut abhauen... hätte ich räder, scheiben oder motoren gebraucht... 

naja, so hats immerhin für na makarov mit 3 mags, ne hand voll mullbinden, was zu fressen und zu saufen gereicht... und ne handvoll gadgets. flares, rauch, ne breite auswahl munition für alles, ne uhr, en messer, axt...

hab dann aber am e-werk aus ner irrsinns distanz Zeds gesehen und auf der anderen talseite war ein spieler auf dem weg richtung damm... hab mir ne kuschelige ecke mit guter sicht gesucht und mich dann ausgeloggt. 

im e-werk war ja eh nix mehr zu holen und auf konflikte hab ich sehr wenig lust... zumal meine gedachte absetzroute auch richtung damm gegangen wäre... :-/

was mich an elektro aufregt: keine jägerstände in der nähe, und im kompletten umkreis ist nichts. da ist erstmal extrem rennen angesagt... und davor muss man zwingend nach elektro rein, sonnst verhungert oder verdurstet man in der einöde :-/


----------



## Razorback2210 (22. Juli 2012)

Auf welchen Server zockt ihr ? Hab's heute auch Installiert etc. aber alleine komm ich irgendwie nicht klar :o


----------



## Fraggerick (22. Juli 2012)

is immer spontan. auf die meisten server komm ich nicht drauf, war gestern auf at 1, der ging auf anhieb. war aber en bisschen laggy.

am besten man skypt/teamspeakt sich zusammen, dann sucht einer en server aus, joint, wenn das geht kommen alle nach


----------



## Razorback2210 (22. Juli 2012)

Joa also Ts3 hätte ich zur Verfügung wenn mal jmd bock hat


----------



## Razorback2210 (22. Juli 2012)

So jemand da zum Daddeln ?


----------



## legion333 (23. Juli 2012)

Vorhin ne Enfield gefunden, da lief dann ein Spieler beim Hotel in Cherno glaub ich rum, sah so aus als hätte er mich gesehen und wollte einen Angriff starten, dann hab ich ihm aber ne Kugel in den Arm gehauen und mann, ist der gerannt  Dann noch 2-3 Schüsse und er lag am Boden, hatte noch 4 weitere Enfield Magazine 

 Als die dann fast leer war hab ich ne AKM genommen und dann noch so ne kleine automatische gefunden ( WPM, WMP, DMP, DPW, WTF ka wie die hiess) und weitere 67 Zombs übern Haufen geschossen Dann war aber die Muni aus und 5 Zombs umzingelten mich, ich konnte mich nicht mehr bewegen, dann war ich tot  Aber hat sehr viel Spass gemacht die Runde


----------



## Muckimann (23. Juli 2012)

Heyhey

ich hätte da mal ne Frage: Ich hab mir Arma2 aus der aktuellen PCAction geholt (non steam version). kann ich mir jetzt das add on über steam besorgen und somit dann dayz zocken, oder müssen hauptspiel + addon beide non steam sein (bzw beides Steamversionen)???


----------



## moeykaner (24. Juli 2012)

Du brauchst noch das arma2 addon: Operation arrowhead. Dabei ist es egal welche Versionen du hast.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich würde auch gern mal weiterspielen, aber ich habe die letzten zwei Tage im Bett verbracht und kann inzwischen gerade mal wieder aufrecht sitzen ohne Kotzen zu müssen.


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern mal weiterspielen, aber ich habe die letzten zwei Tage im Bett verbracht und kann inzwischen gerade mal wieder aufrecht sitzen ohne Kotzen zu müssen.


 
na dann gute besserung 

ich will nach berezino!!! wer ist dabei? Plan a: ne stunde rennen
plan b: normal weiterspielen bis einer ne karre findet xD

achja, und ich wünschte ich hätte in dayZ mein squad aus arma2 und ein humvee mit m2


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2012)

ey, das ist doch jetzt ein witz... ich bin auf einem leeren server ( 5 spieler), es ist auf dem server nacht UND!!! mit rennt in elektro einer über den weg... hallo? 

hm, elektro ist wirklich kriesengebiet :-/ so hab ich immernoch keine vernünftigen medizinischen vorräte, en guten rucksack oder gar ne anständige waffe :-/


----------



## xPischix (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hab seit Tagen keinen Spieler mehr gesehen.. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich irgendwo in der Pampa richtung Airfield renne


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2012)

dayZ lernkurve: http://i.imgur.com/Atj45.jpg


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2012)

und tot, schon wieder ist mir auf einem leeren (2 spieler) server einer in elektro begegnet


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2012)

so, nach dem ich noch 2 mal in e gespawned bin (und zwei mal erschossen wurde) hab ich beim dritten spawn in elektro (wtf?) gleich ne doppelläufige gefunden und dem erste besten ne ladung zu fressen gegeben... und der war zu schlecht mich mit einer enfield zu erlegen obwohl ich einmal zum nachladen wegrennen musste 

bin beim stausee, bin gut bürgerlich bewaffnet (enfield und makarov) hab was zu essen und zu trinken, messer, axt und ein paar binden. immer noch kein gutes medi zeugs... ich will weg von elektro.


----------



## XGreenXFire (25. Juli 2012)

Servus ich suche einen  Mitspieler bzw. eine Gruppe in DayZ . Ich würde gerne mit dir spielen .
Ich besitze Steam und Skype und ein Headset . Allerdings bin ich noch nicht im Stimmbruch und so ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob ich das Headset an mache oder nicht . Ich kann schnell schreiben von dem her macht es mir NICHTS aus im normalen Chat zu schreiben .
Also falls eine Gruppe Mitspieler sucht , oder eine einzelne Person einen Mitspieler sucht, bitte eine private Nachricht hier auf PcGames schreiben und ich gebe meine Steam Daten oder Skype Daten raus

Hoffe es meldet sich jemand da es zusammen viel mehr Spaß macht 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen , XGreenXFire


----------



## legion333 (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich könnte mit dir zocken, mein Headset kommt aber erst heute oder morgen, und morgen kann ich nicht, aber Samstag könnte ich, auf Steam heiss ich Sovereign und hab nen Reaper als Profilbild  könnt mich ja adden  

Ich geh immer auf DE #111, bei anderen krieg ich oft Probleme und da sind meistens um die 20-30 Leute on, also nicht zu voll, mein ingame Name ist Shepard


----------



## Muckimann (26. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein, dass es noch derbe am Equipmentmanagement hakelt?
Hab vorher haufenweise loot in meinen Rucksack gepackt, dass dann plötzlich nich mehr da war.
Genauso wollt ich ne AK aufnehmen und aktuell hatte ich ne Axt. Als ich dann versucht hab die AK in den Rucksack zu packen (was ja anscheinend garnich möglich ist) war wieder mal plötzlich die Axt und die AK verschwunden. Dann stand ich da und hatte garnix mehr...
So n Scheiß


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Juli 2012)

ja, spawnen suxt teils auch derb, gestern einmal mit nix in derwilderness gespawned, schnell raus, anderer server, und wieder mit allem in der hand gespanwd... dafür mitten in cherno


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Juli 2012)

das arma update hat dayZ gefickt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ead-dayz-arma-ii-modifikation-dayz-waffen.jpg

jede waffe macht nurnoch 50% schaden.


----------



## legion333 (30. Juli 2012)

Bin mit 2 Freunden losgegangen, ziehen durch die Wälder, haben 150 Zombs gekillt und ne AS50 gefunden, Nachtsichtgeräte, Tarnanzug etc... zwischenzeitlich flog über uns ein Heli... hat uns zum Glück nicht gesehen, war Nacht  morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Muckimann (30. Juli 2012)

Heyhey. Wo gibts denn so n Nachtsichtgerät zu finden??
Komme grad vom Airfield im Nordwesten, da war leider nichts zu finden


----------



## legion333 (31. Juli 2012)

Da lag ne Leiche rum, mit der AS50, GPS, 2 Nachtsichtgeräte (einer von uns hatte dann keins und ist überall gegengelaufen  ) und noch richtig viel anderem Zeug  Aber komisch dass so jemand einfach in Cherno weggeschossen wird und nicht mal ausgeraubt wird...


----------



## o0Wh1teDragon0o (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin seit heute am DayZ spielen und suche deshalb leute mit denen ich spielen konnte und mit denen ich relativ gut ins spiel reinfinden kann. Zu mir: Ich bin 17 jahre alt, komme aus Baden Würtemberg und bin wie gesagt in DayZ ein totaler anfänger. Wer interesse hat kann mich über Skype adden. Meine ID: o0Wh1teDragon0o

Ich würde mich über anfragen sehr freuen
LG Wh1teDragon


----------



## dupistupi (2. August 2012)

wenn du Mitspieler oder Support sucht dann schau doch mal bei www.day-z.de vorbei


----------



## Fraggerick (9. August 2012)

lebt hier noch wer?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. August 2012)

Mit meinem neuen PC kann ich es nun erstens besser und zweitens mehr spielen. 

Ich bin gerade mit Louis und SchwertKomplex über Kamenka: DayZ Map - DayZDB

Leider habe ich gebrochene Beine und kann mich nicht fortbewegen. Meine Ausrüstung will ich nicht verlieren, daher werde ich mich nicht töten und die anderen beiden überlegen gerade wohl, ob ich es wert bin, gerettet zu werden, weil sie in einem Krankenhaus Morphium holen müssten. Ich weiß also noch nicht, wie ich nun von dort wegkomme.


----------



## Fraggerick (9. August 2012)

ich bin IRGENDWO in der nähe... über chenro irgendwo ^^ im prinzip könnte ich mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. August 2012)

Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du Moprhium mitbringst. 

Du kannst dich dann Louis, Schwert, Shadow(Status unbekannt) und mir anschließen. Wir zocken (fast) jeden Abend ein wenig. Entweder sind wir auf jeden Fall in #vgz zu finden oder halt in Skype, wenn wir grad zocken.

Btw. diese temporären TS-Channel sind für'n Arsch. Qualität ist nicht so toll und Verbindung bricht dauernd ab. Deswegen nutzen wir weiter Skype.


----------



## Fraggerick (9. August 2012)

hab mich gefunden, bin genau beim little hill DayZ Map - DayZDB ich würde mal auf nen leeren server und nach cherno strolchen. war  grad auf us1381 bis ich wegen ballteeye updateproblem gekickt wurde... da war nur ein anderer und da ist tag


----------



## Fraggerick (9. August 2012)

war grad in cherno, da hab ich dir alles geholt, was du braucsht ^^. kannst du dich garnicht mehr bewegen? bin grad bei balota, hab den rucksack voll mit zeug, würd aber gerne mal aufs airfield ^^ kommst du mit wenn ich dich gerettet habe?

nachtrag: ich bin jetzt bis hierher gekommen: http://dayzdb.com/map#6.025.129 hab sicht auf den ersten stand.

ich bin bis 20 uhr beschäftigt und würde dann gerne mit euch spielen. Irgend einer von euch muss mir mein eigenes bloodpack geben, eines hab ich zu verschenken, ich drück dir morphium rein, und ich hab 45er ammo zu verschenken. Muss mal mein rucksack entmüllen ^^

btw müll: war vorhin in einer scheune, da lagen 2 enfields und 2 winchester, jehweils mit 20-30 schuss


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. August 2012)

Ich kann nur noch kriechen, was Stunden dauern kann.^^

Bin grad dabei, meinen PC noch mit aktuellen Treibern zu versorgen. Ich könnte in einer halben Stunde bis etwa 8 und dann ab 9, halb 10 wieder. Wir würden dann mit zum Airfield kommen. Wann Louis bereit ist, weiß ich noch nicht und allein stirbt er nur wieder.


----------



## Fraggerick (9. August 2012)

18-19:30 is sport ^^ ich denk neun halb zehn is nich schlecht, dann kann ich noch was essen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. August 2012)

Alles klar, dann um 21.00-21.30 alle Mann in Skype. 

Wir zocken in letzter Zeit auf DE 1437. Nicht viel los und läuft stabil.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. August 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wann Louis bereit ist, weiß ich noch nicht und allein stirbt er nur wieder.


 
Dummsau du. Allein hat bei dem Spiel keiner ne Chance. Immerhin find ich meinen Weg auch ohne Karte und Kompass recht gut. Ich sag nur: Felsen


----------



## Fraggerick (9. August 2012)

ja, ich kann den us1381 echt empfehlen... der ist so das es da auf dem server hell ist, wenn es im ammiland dunkel ist ^^ ich denk mal das di ganzen abends/nacht zocker da cool finden. nur ist halt bei denen seeehr früh morgens, wenns bei uns nachmittag ist, und dann ist es auf dem server extremst leer und noch 3-4 stunden hell 

dazu kommt das der server alle 6 stunden en neustart macht. 

so, ich bin mal küche...


----------



## Muckimann (9. August 2012)

Letzte Woche wollten ein Kollege und ich mit einigermaßen guten Equip zum 2. Mal die Military Base in Stary Sobor plündern. Nach einem relativ langen Fußmarsch dahin, wurden wir beide kurz davor in nem Waldstück abgeknallt. Dabei haben wir den Typen nich mal gesehen

Einfach so ein 20 Std Char futsch

Naja, wenigstens gibts jetz wieder was zu tun...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. August 2012)

Von Elektro und Stary Sobor halte ich mich ab jetzt auch fern. Scharfschützen sind einfach unberechenbar.


----------



## Fraggerick (10. August 2012)

war ja grad ganz erfolgreich xD ich hab einen backpack voll medizinischer Vorräte verbraucht (3 bloodpacks, 3 mal morphium, x mal bandagen), 60slugs mit der winchester verballert und 5 magazine mit der makarov... und der einzige erfolg sind streichhölzer, die mir geschenkt wurden  

und jetzt muss ich mir schleunigst wieder ne winchester besorgen, die akm ist einfach grütze.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. August 2012)

Aber wir hatten Spaß.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. August 2012)

ich als n00b fands trotzdem nett^^ immerhin ist überleben ja das ziel, und wenigstens das hat geklappt. zudem hab ich noch einiges im bezug aufs inventar gelernt - man lernt ständig dazu. dafür sag ich schon mal artig danke. dsr und ich machen dann am SA weiter.
screens von unserem scheiss lad ich morgen auf VGZ hoch 

http://forum.videogameszone.de/vide...te-spiele-besser-arma2-mod-6.html#post9391935


----------



## Fraggerick (10. August 2012)

kennt ihr den schon? [Sammelthread] DayZ - Arma II Modifikation 

naja, morgen und sonntag hab ich keine zeit und dann bin ich erstmal 4 wochen von meinem pc getrennt  

und wir sind da: http://dayzdb.com/map#6.025.119


----------



## Fraggerick (11. August 2012)

Canada vs Russia in DayZ


----------



## Fraggerick (11. August 2012)

ja geil, grad mitten im nirgendwo mit nichts gespawned, einmal schnell vom server, grad bei solny gespawned... boah, mal hoffen das das beim dritten server besser ist :-/


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. August 2012)

Wir machen heute um 19.30 weiter, falls du dann noch verfügbar bist und wieder richtig spawnst.^^


----------



## Fraggerick (11. August 2012)

ich mutiere hier zum kettenposter  bin am rand der karte bei kamenka gespawnded... bin einmal im kreis gelaufen über bor und wieder da wo wir uns ausgelogt haben, hab inzwischen ne andere schrotflinte gefunden, denke aber nicht das ich heute groß zeit habe :-/

ggf komm ich einfach nach 

so, mal wieder am meer gespawned... und ich hab beim versuch meine akm in den rucksack zu packen und eine ak74 aufzuheben die akm und 6 magazine verloren


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. August 2012)

Wir sind gar nicht erst ans zocken gekommen. Wir haben ein dutzend Server getestet, aber zusammen auf einen sind wie nie gekommen. Wir sind jetzt alle auch scheinbar in Cherno oder woanders am Meer.


----------



## aut-taker (12. August 2012)

@ Louis Loiselle: Hast du deinen Namen von Tom Clancys Rainbow Six? 
@ topic: würd mich auch mal reizen in der gruppe zu laufen, ich schau bei gelegenheit mal vorbei


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. August 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> @ Louis Loiselle: Hast du deinen Namen von Tom Clancys Rainbow Six?


 
Nö. *Er* hat den Namen von *mir* geklaut


----------



## Fraggerick (12. August 2012)

das mit dem spawn an der küste passiert häufig ,scheinbar sogar alle im äußersten westen... passt blos auf das ihr da nicht krepiert! (Rocket) Why are we logging in on the coast - DayZ General Discussion - Day Z Forums

das scheint eine "strafe" fürs server hopping zu sein. wer einem server beitritt und ihn verlässt nur um gleich auf einen anderen zu gehen landet an der küste.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. August 2012)

Die "Strafe" sollte er ausschalten, solang man wegen fucking Battleeye dauernd gekickt wird, sobald ein Update erscheint. Zumal viele Server einfach unstabil sind. Da muss man ja "server-hoppen".


----------



## Muckimann (12. August 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> so, mal wieder am meer gespawned... und ich hab beim versuch meine akm in den rucksack zu packen und eine ak74 aufzuheben die akm und 6 magazine verloren


 
Das gleiche ist mir auch schon passiert, mit ner M16A2(?). Das ist richtig bitter, wenn man nach Stunden endlich ne automatische Knarre findet und dann wird sie vom Inventarsystem einfach weggebuggt

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass man größere Kaliber gar nicht in den Rucksack packen kann, oder kommts da nur auf die Größe (des Rucksacks ) an??

Als ich meine M16 verloren hab, hatte ich noch den kleinsten Rucksack, mit dem man startet. Ne Makarov z.B. passt da wiederum rein


----------



## Fraggerick (13. August 2012)

ja, unterschiedliche waffen brauchen unterschiedlich platz. und in den start rucksack passen keine langwaffen. kleine anleitung über das richtig switchen zwischen rucksackwaffe und inventarwaffe gibts da: Backpack - DayZ Wiki

und ich probiere jetzt mal den hier aus: Play withSIX der soll das joinen deutlich vereinfachen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. August 2012)

Wir haben uns mal den DayZ Commander geladen. Ist auch sehr praktisch. Viele Filter, Freundesliste, Updater etc.


----------



## dayzplayer10 (14. August 2012)

hey leute ich bin noch neu in diesem forum !
ich spiele seit ein paar stunden dayz und würde mich über ein oder mehrere kameraden freuen  bin im moment mit einer axt und ein paar unnützen gegenständen ausgerüstet  bin in elektro am hafen..............bei interesse sagt mir einfach eueren server und ich joine dann können wir uns treffen
ach ja und vergesst nich mir euren nickname zu sagen


----------



## dayzplayer10 (14. August 2012)

besitze auch skype und micro und co
schreibt mich an


----------



## Crussong (23. August 2012)

Servus 
Ich habe schon eine menge von DayZ gesehen und weiß worauf man achten muss etc.
Selbst gespielt hab ich es allerdings nicht..

Ich hätte aber mal richtig bock mit ein paar netten Leuten ne Partie zu starten, die auch mal nen Anfänger wie mich mitziehen würden 

Steht in Zukunft irgendwas an? Ich würde mich gerne mal beteiligen.

Cheers


----------



## Fraggerick (9. September 2012)

so, bin re und hab noch 4 wochen urlaub  ich meld mich mal bei euch.... spielt ihr noch?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. September 2012)

Aye, wir zocken noch. Aktuell mana, ich und ein Kollege von mir. Vielleicht auch Louis bald mal wieder.

Seit deiner Abwesenheit sind wir nicht draufgegangen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. haben wir spontan einen DayZ-Podcast aufgenommen. Louis, mana und ich. Kommt am Montag.^^


----------



## Fraggerick (10. September 2012)

wo steckt ihr denn? bin immernoch bei dem ur-alten-logout-stein westlich vom südlichen airfield


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. September 2012)

Steh ich grad auf'm Schlauch?  Was bitte ist ein Logout-Stein?


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. September 2012)

ich vermute er meint den großen, grauen Felsen nördlich von Kamenka, der diente uns oft als Sammelpunkt, da gut erkennbar.

btw: wb Fraggel


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. September 2012)

Auf welchem Server zockt ihr denn? Würde mich bei Gelegenehit mal dazugesellen...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2012)

Wir suchen uns immer spontan einen, der gut läuft. Was jedes mal wieder schon ein Abenteuer für sich ist. 

Adde einfach einen von uns in Skype und hier sprechen wir dann ab, wann wir das nächste Mal zocken. Momentan sind wir aber eh ein wenig verteilt. Ich und SchwertKomplex sind vor Kamenka, Fraggerick ist etwas nördlich, also nicht weit entfernt und Louis ganz im Osten.

P.S.: Ich habe mal den Titel angepasst. Jemand Einwände?


----------



## Fraggerick (10. September 2012)

Wenn heute nichts läuft renn ich (mal wieder) alleine ins nächste krankenhaus, IRGENDWER (dsr anguck) hat ja letztes mal alle meine morphin sticks gebraucht 

btw wenn wir alle den dayz commander nutzen könnten wir uns ja gegenseitig als freunde adden, damit wir uns leichter finden?

nachtrag: ich kann aber nicht garantieren das ich KEINEN banditen skin habe  auch wenn ich meine hauptaufgabe im überleben sehe kann es doch zu situationen kommen, in denen das töten anderer spieler unabdingbar ist um das lösen meiner hauptaufgabe zu ermöglichen... ich habe das system mit den menschlichkeitspunkten nicht durchschaut und immerhin schon zwei spieler auf dem gewissen...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2012)

Das mit der Humanity ist einfach erklärt: man startet bei 2500, unter 0 ist man ein Bandit mit Waschlappen um den Kopf gewickelt und ab 5000 ein Held mit kugelsicherer Weste, kariertem Hemd und man kann schneller laufen.^^

Bei Selbstverteidigung kommt es wohl dazu, dass man andere Spieler tötet, aber du solltest daran arbeiten, wieder ins Reine zu kommen, indem du andere Leute verarztest (mich  ).

Wir waren auch gerade erst im Krankenhaus und haben wieder alles, was wir brauchen. Wir nutzen auch den DayZ-Commander, die Freundesliste spinnt aber manchmal ein wenig. Aber trotzdem nochmal für die anderen: nutzt den DayZ Commander


----------



## Fraggerick (10. September 2012)

gut gut... dann bin ich denk ich gut dabei 

nimmt eigentlich einer von euch auf? ich denk ich hab genug rechenleistung (*hust*) um nebenher fraps laufen zu lassen ^^ da gibts doch diese freeversion die umsonnst ist, oder? nimmt der das gelaber gleich mit auf?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2012)

Diese kostenlose Version hat bei mir unter W7 komischerweise nicht funktioniert, obwohl das Programm normal gestartet ist. Ich wüsste nichts, was ich bei einer so minimalistischen Version falsches gemacht haben könnte, aber weder hat das Teil ein Screenshot gemacht, noch etwas aufgenommen. 

Das normale Fraps kann ich bei mir laufen lassen, müsste aber nochmal testen, wie stark die FPS-Einbrüche sind und dann evtl. die Eintellungen ein wenig runterdrehen. 

Wir hatten letztens überlegt, ob wir nicht einen Live-Stream fürs Forum machen, das hat aber mangels Bandbreite nicht so richtig geklappt. Werde ich aber auch noch mal testen, obwohl meine Uploadgeschwindigkeit mit ~0,75mbps doch etwas niedig ist (trotz DSL 16.000). 

Wenn wir aber irgendwann ein paar mehr Leute haben und dann Elektro dem Erdboden gleichmachen, sollten wir es aber aufnehmen bzw. streamen. 

Und weil ich es hier im Thread noch nicht gelinkt habe:
Community-Podcast #17: Überlebenssimulationen mit Zombies sind toll - über 'DayZ' und 'The War Z'


----------



## Fraggerick (10. September 2012)

wenn du mir erklärst wie das geht kann ich mich um den livestream kümmern, hab ne 50k down und 10k up leitung. glasfaser sei dank


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2012)

Ja, klar. Können wir morgen in Skype oder so machen, wenn du Zeit hast. Ist einfacher.


----------



## Fraggerick (10. September 2012)

danke für das lob, ich höre grad den podcast


----------



## Fraggerick (11. September 2012)

Ich bin dafür das wir uns über pavlovo, zelenogorsk, green mointain dem airfield nähern. dass räumen wir dann auf einem fast leeren server aus, dann nach osten vorarbeiten, hubschrauber plündern und in berezino auf louis treffen... 

das schaffen wir an einem "abend".

morgen?

rot sind potenzielle sniper positionen, grün sind hochwertige ziele, grün sind mittlere ziele und violet entspricht vom spawnen her einem jagtstand. also auch durchweg lohnenswert. richtig geile scheiße gibts aber nur bei grün.

das eine rote ist die baumlinie, das andere der kontrolltower. da sind sniper. camper können in jedem begebaren gebäude sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. September 2012)

ich bin südlicher, schräg über Elektro. nennt sich Rog oder so.


----------



## Fraggerick (11. September 2012)

die burg? na dann treffen wir uns in cherno, das ist genau in der mitte ziwschen uns... ich bring dir 2 stanag mags mit. aber erst morgen, ich geh nachher (das erste mal seit viiiielen wochen urlaub...) zum sport 

spielt einer von euch lingor? das ist quasi dayZ acard


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. September 2012)

Nur Mana spielt Lingor, ich hab bislang noch mit Chernarus genug Spaß, als dass ich mich mit einem größeren Elektro rumschlagen möchte. 

Morgen sollte passen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. September 2012)

ich bin jetzt zwischen cherno und elektro, an einem kleinen kaff namens Pusta. Da bleib ich dann erst mal bis ihr mich aufsammelt.


----------



## Fraggerick (11. September 2012)

kay. ich bin grad bis hier gelaufen: DayZ Map - DayZDB wollte den supermarkt plündern, dachte mir das auf nem zehn spieler server in der einöde wohl keine spieler sind... tja, im supermarkt lagen zwei leichen  hab mir dann das genommen was der vor mir übrig ließ, mich verpisst und ausgeloggt.

hab jetzt ne aksu74 mit dem grünen visir und ENDLICH einen revolver! und ziemlich viel zu fressen und saufen ^^ und zwei stanag mags und sogar ein stanag SD mag...


----------



## Akayashii (11. September 2012)

hallo zusammen :'D habe mir heute arma 2 CO bekauft und bin grade am herumprobieren wie ichs denn mit dem DayZ mod hinbekomme  


und ich würde gern mal mit ein paar leuten zusammen spielen damit ich schnell genug dazu lerne  wie wärs könntet ihr mir da nicht etwas anbieten ^^


----------



## Fraggerick (12. September 2012)

so kinners, heute abend? wann wie wo? so gegen 20 uhr?


----------



## Fraggerick (12. September 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> so kinners, heute abend? wann wie wo? so gegen 20 uhr?


 
hm, muss erstmal mit weibchen skypen, die macht grad praktikum am ende der welt :-/


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. September 2012)

Wir haben heute schon was früher angefangen, weil ich heut Abend nicht viel Zeit habe. Waren zu fünft, sind noch auf einen anderen getroffen, den wir nach Cherno eskortiert haben, weil er da jemanden treffen wollte und sind dann nach Bor gegangen. Wir machen dann die Tage dort weiter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraggerick (14. September 2012)

ich bin grad in den semester ferien, hab also jeden tag/abend zeit.. einfach ein zwei tage vorher hier rein posten, dann steh ich am start 

hab btw letzt dayZ utes gespielt... das ist ein bisschen wie quake3. man rennt rum, sammelt waffen ein und bringt alles um was sich bewegt bis man stirbt.

um das ganze zu verschärfen hat (zumindest auf dem server) noch jeder x- spieler beim start gleich ne fal mit 2 magazinen bekommen 

wenn der server länger gelaufen ist sah das so aus: überal liegen tote rum die waffen haben, munition ist absolute mangelware. bei der kleinen map ist immer einer so nah am spawn das nichts neues kommt...

ich hatte so ne m4-super-duper und hab die gegen ne axt getauscht


----------



## Nik1337 (17. September 2012)

Hallo PC Games Freunde,

Ich suche ein paar nette Leute zum DayZ zocken , kann auch einen TS3 Server anbieten.

Wenn ihr mögt meldet euch bei mir.

Gruß !
Nik


----------



## phily (17. September 2012)

hab das spiel noch nicht gespielt, aber grade alle posts durchgelesen, also mal ne völlige noob-frage: macht es gar keinen sinn alleine zu spielen?


----------



## Nik1337 (17. September 2012)

Es ist schwerer alleine, wenn mann wne hat der einem deckung gibt oder ne blutkonserver ist es besser.

Es macht mehr spas sin eienr gruppe von 2 bis 6 leuten, also so empfinde ich es


----------



## phily (17. September 2012)

ok, stelle es mit sehr spannend vor alleine ala the book of eli oder i am legend. aber momentan habe ich noch so viele fragen, was wie genau funktioniert...sollte es mir am besten einfach mal zulegen und dann learning per doing betreiben


----------



## phily (17. September 2012)

kann ich eigentlich den mod mit dem dayz commander zuerst herunterladen und anschließend arma und das add-on installieren?hab nämlich jetzt noch was zu tun und könnte so den langen 8 gb download nebenbei laufen lassen und anschließend das spiel bei steam herunterladen.

würde das funktionieren?


----------



## Muckimann (17. September 2012)

phily schrieb:


> kann ich eigentlich den mod mit dem dayz commander zuerst herunterladen und anschließend arma und das add-on installieren?hab nämlich jetzt noch was zu tun und könnte so den langen 8 gb download nebenbei laufen lassen und anschließend das spiel bei steam herunterladen.
> 
> würde das funktionieren?


 
Ich schätze mal du musst wie bei jeder anderen Mod zuerst das Hauptspiel installiert haben. Dayz installiert sich ja über den Six Launcher (oder auch DayZ Commander?) direkt in dein Arma2 OA Verzeichnis, wenn ein solches nich existiert, wird das wohl nix.

Btw: Letztens wurde ich mit relativ geiler Ausrüstung (Night Vision, GPS, größter Rucksack, DMR) (sehr wahrscheinlich) von einem Cheater hingerichtet. Dieser Bastard!!! Meine Kumpels haben den Server intelligenterweise vorzeitig verlassen, als links unten am Bidlschirmrand eine Todesmeldung nach der anderen erschien. Nur ich Honk bin noch auf dem Server geblieben, um einen vorher geparkten Truck wiederzufinden...


----------



## Fraggerick (17. September 2012)

naja, du hast 3 feinde: zombies, hunger/durst und mitspieler.

zombies lassen sich umgehen außer du musst dir dinge organisieren die von zombies bewacht werden (mit axt, messer, trinkflasche und streichhölzern muss man zB garnicht mehr in die nähe von Zeds um zu überleben)

wo wir bei hunger und durst sind. bis du oben genannte ausrüstung hast musst du regelmäßig in die städte plündern gehen.

und die spieler: lassen sich, genau wie Zeds umgehen. wenn man aber im nirgendwo auf spieler trifft ist es besser man ist zu mehrt. ein gut ausgerüsteter spieler ist ein gefundenes fressen für banditen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. September 2012)

Um mal auf die im Podcast angesprochene "Säuberung" von "feindlichen Subjekten" in Elektro zu kommen:

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns erst einmal einen Plan zurecht legen und dann versuchen, einen Termin zu finden, an dem möglichst viele mitmachen können. Das halten wir dann auch mal zur Sicherheit auf Video fest.
 Außerdem schlage ich vor, dass kurz vor Release der Alpha-Standalone zu machen. Die müsste theoretisch schon in ein paar Wochen erscheinen, immerhin ist schon Ende September. Außerdem haben wir dann nicht mehr viel zu verlieren, wenn dann einige von uns umsteigen. 

Anmerkungen, Einwände oder so?


----------



## Fraggerick (20. September 2012)

hab mir battlefield premium gekauft..


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. September 2012)

Was hoffentlich nicht bedeutet, dass du DayZ nicht mehr anfasst. 

Sobald Armored Kill für die nicht-vergoldeten Ärsche raus ist, werde ich mich auch wieder ein wenig mit Battlefield beschäftigen.


----------



## Fraggerick (20. September 2012)

die hatten bei MM die goldedischn für 47€, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen  und ich muss sagen, sogar dieses close dingsibumsi macht echt spass... also wenn du dir die dlcs kaufen mächtest, kauf die gleich das goldipäck.

ja, ich spiele weniger dayZ, irgendwie fehlt mir grad ein bisschen der spass wenn ich nichts machen kann auser mich im wald verstecken und ab und an schnell ne scheune zu räubern... mal abgesehen davon das es grottig läuft... bf3 lässt mich meine knappe zeit besser nutzen :-/


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. September 2012)

Ich hab mir das Karkand-Pack schon so gekauft und werde mir auch die nächsten so holen, sofern ich bei späteren überhaupt noch Lust auf das Spiel habe. Auf Close Quarters kann ich jeden Falls verzichten, mir reicht schon fucking Metro als kleine Map voller Penner mit Raketenwerfern in engen Gängen. Daher spiel ich eh nur Conquest (Large).^^


----------



## Fraggerick (20. September 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Karkand-Pack schon so gekauft und werde mir auch die nächsten so holen, sofern ich bei späteren überhaupt noch Lust auf das Spiel habe. Auf Close Quarters kann ich jeden Falls verzichten, mir reicht schon fucking Metro als kleine Map voller Penner mit Raketenwerfern in engen Gängen. Daher spiel ich eh nur Conquest (Large).^^


 
na, gibt en neuen spielmodus, gunmaster oder so, der ist schon ziemlich cool. macht mit atm mehr spass als das panzer addon. irgendwie... man lebt sehr kurz im panzer, wirst du auch merken


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. September 2012)

Sag das Louis, der traut sich ja nie aus seinem Panzer raus. Ich nehm die Dinger eh lieber hoch. Hauptsache viel Platz und viel los.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein glückliches und friedliches kleines Rudel beim Abklappern von Jagdständen im Nirgendwo. Nachdem wir ein paar Zombies getötet und Tiere geschlachtet haben, wurden wir im Wald beim gemütlichen Lagerfeuer angegriffen. Einer nach dem anderen wurde dann (vermutlich von Hackern) aus dem Hinterhalt auf der Flucht hingerichtet. Ich war Last Man Standing.


----------



## Fraggerick (21. September 2012)

jo, ich hing fest :-/

trotzdem danke das du dich gemeldet hast  wo treibt ihr euch grad rum? dann beweg ich mich auf nem leeren server mal in eure richtung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. September 2012)

Wir sind jetzt alle wieder verteilt. 4/5 sind in Elektro gespawnt und wieder alle von scheinbar "unsichtbaren Mächten" dahingemetzelt. Das war sicher kein Zufall. Und jetzt haben wir keinen Bock / keine Zeit mehr. Ich hab auch keinen Plan, wo ich als nächstes lande, weil ich wieder tot bin. 

Hat aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Fraggerick (21. September 2012)

oh, grad erst gelesen... alle tot... :-/


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. September 2012)

Ich hab mich eben noch bis zu unserem "Speicherfelsen" in Kamenka geschlichen. Dort kann man mich dann irgendwann auflesen. Die starben grad eben immer noch wie die Fliegen, alle bis auf diesen Janek. Komischer Zufall


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. September 2012)

Wir treffen uns dann alle bei dem Felsen wieder. Ich kann aber erst nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## phily (22. September 2012)

ab nächster woche bin ich auch endlich dabei : ), hoffe ihr macht dann mal nen kleinen rundgang mit dem zombie-abmetzeln-noob. bin unglaublich heiß auf das spiel


----------



## phily (28. September 2012)

so hab gestern meine ersten runden in dem spiel gedreht.

der erste versuch dauerte so etwa 5 minuten, da stand plötzlich son voll ausgerüsteter typ in nem ghillie-suit neben mir und quatscht mich an "hey katze, alles klar?"... doof war nur das ich kein headset hatte und nicht wußte wo die chat taste ist, also hat er mich abgeknallt ...

später hab ich es dann mal so ca 2 stunden durchgehalten, bis mich ein zombie von hinten überrascht hat.macht aber auf jeden fall ordentlich fun das spiel...

nochmal ne frage: also das man nicht speichern kann,weiß ich ja...ich beende das spiel also ganz normal per disconnect und wenn ich das nächste mal auf einem anderen server joine, sind meine sachen noch da, ja?(außer die fahrzeuge,oder?)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. September 2012)

phily schrieb:


> nochmal ne frage: also das man nicht speichern kann,weiß ich ja...ich beende das spiel also ganz normal per disconnect und wenn ich das nächste mal auf einem anderen server joine, sind meine sachen noch da, ja?(außer die fahrzeuge,oder?)


 
Ja, dein Status, Standort und Ausrüstung werden serverübergreifend übernommen. Fahrzeuge, Zelte und dergleichen bleiben auf dem Server, verschwinden aber, sobald er neustartet. 

Du solltest dir ein Headset zulegen, wenn du keines besitzt. Der Text-Chat wurde schon vor einiger Zeit entfernt und ist im besten Falle noch auf wenigen, veralteten Servern aktiv. Es gibt also sonst keine andere Möglichkeit, zu kommunizieren. Wenn du mal mit uns spielen willst, wirst du eins brauchen. 

Die Taste für Voice-Chat ist btw Caps-Lock.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. September 2012)

Ich habe mal ein wenig gebastelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraggerick (28. September 2012)

geile sau


----------



## phily (28. September 2012)

krasser scheiß, dat nenn ich einsatz


----------



## phily (28. September 2012)

bin jetzt gleich noch online. kann ich nicht einfach meine webcam dafür nehmen. bei skype gehts ja auch?


----------



## Fraggerick (29. September 2012)

phily schrieb:


> bin jetzt gleich noch online. kann ich nicht einfach meine webcam dafür nehmen. bei skype gehts ja auch?


 
doch, ich hab auch immer die webcam als micro. der sprachchat in dayZ ist aber auf wenige hundert meter begrenzt. geh mal von makarov reichweite aus 

wegen dem server letzt: kicken darf man ja nicht einfach, ich denke die leute sind einfach vom server und haben dann richtig last entweder auf den server oder auf die anbindung gelegt damit wir nurnoch am laggen sind und dann gehen. und nach dem wir alle weg waren sind se wieder gejoined und haben gerettet was zu retten war.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. September 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> wegen dem server letzt: kicken darf man ja nicht einfach, ich denke die leute sind einfach vom server und haben dann richtig last entweder auf den server oder auf die anbindung gelegt damit wir nurnoch am laggen sind und dann gehen. und nach dem wir alle weg waren sind se wieder gejoined und haben gerettet was zu retten war.


 
Wahrscheinlich. Vielleicht sollten wir es uns zur Aufgabe machen, sie zu jagen und zu töten.


----------



## Fraggerick (29. September 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich. Vielleicht sollten wir es uns zur Aufgabe machen, sie zu jagen und zu töten.


 
und wir brauchen dringend schwere waffen und sollten mal irgendwann einen "leitplan für verhalten in kriesensituationen" erstellen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. September 2012)

Der Leitplan sollte eigentlich lauten:

1) Bei Sichtkontakt den anderen Mitspielern dies durch die Worte "(Feind-)Kontakt" mitzuteilen
2) Sich aus der Sichtweite zurück zu ziehen, in Deckung gehen
3) Die anderen Spieler ansprechen
4a) Keine Antwort: Feuer eröffnen oder fliehen
4b) Freundliche Antwort: einen Vermittler rausschicken um zu schauen, ob sie wirklich freundlich sind


----------



## phily (29. September 2012)

das spiel hat mich total in seinen bann gezogen. hab von 23 uhr gestern abend bis 5 uhr heut morgen gezockt ...

immer wenn ich grad ne einigermaßen gute ausrüstung hatte bin ich drauf gegangen...also wieder von vorne und diesmal machst du es besser...und hab wieder ins gras gebissen...so ging es die ganze zeit. ganz klares suchtpotenzial das spiel. was ich sehnlichst ams uchen bin ist ein größerer rucksack. werd die nächsten tage noch weiter spielen und trainieren, dann würd ich gern mit euch losziehen, damit ich kein balast für euch bin


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. September 2012)

phily schrieb:


> bin jetzt gleich noch online. kann ich nicht einfach meine webcam dafür nehmen. bei skype gehts ja auch?


 
Hauptsache man versteht dich. 

Du kannst dann das nächste Mal zu uns stoßen. Wann wir wieder spielen, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## phily (1. Oktober 2012)

hab nochmal ne frage wegen der webcam als mic-ersatz: funktioniert das nur wenn wir uns bei skype "zusammenschalten" oder kann ich die webcam auch als ingame mic missbrauchen, also zum beispiel um mit nem fremden abzuklären, ob man freundlich oder feindlich ist?

hatte mich grade von 3000 blut auf 12000 erholt,hatte coole waffen,ne grp0en rucksack und allerhand medizinischen kram aus dem krankenhaus, bestimmt 3 stunden arbeit und dann peng....und ich bin tot...das war echt hart


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Webcam ein Mikro hat, klar.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren vorhin noch mal zu zweit auf 1490, wo die Clan-Schmocks einfach den Saft abgedreht haben. Wir haben in Stary Sobor fünf Zelte gefunden, die vermutlich denen gehörten (der Server ist sonst immer recht leer bis auf die Typen). Zwei Admins waren auch auf dem Server.

Wir haben die Zelte natürlich ausgeräumt, so gut es ging. Nicht alles mitgenommen, aber vorhanden waren:

2x AS.50
2x M4A1 CCO
2x FAL
2x DMR
2x G17
1x M4A3
1x M14
1x M107
1x Remington
1x Raketewerfer M163
1x Sprengladung
Sowie GPS und andere Spielereien

Die AS.50's und M4's haben wir mitgenommen. Den Raketenwerfer auf die ersten drei Zelte geschossen. Die Sprengladung bei den anderen beiden gelegt. Aber die beiden Admins waren wohl in der Nähe und ratet was passiert ist: Server überlastet. Die Sprengladung ist also leider nicht mehr hochgegangen, weil ich nur 10 Sekunden Zeit hatte, sie zu legen, wegzulaufen und hochzujagen.

Aber hey, wir haben sie ausgeraubt, ein paar Waffen zerstört und ab jetzt werden die Wichser mit AS50 und M4 gejagd!


----------



## phily (5. Oktober 2012)

klingt sehr geil. 

ich war gestern auf einem server wo direkt an der küste, wo ich angefangen hatte, so ein papierkarton lag, vollgestopft mit allen waffen die es im spiel gibt,plus antibiotika und all son kram. gibts sowas häufiger? hatte natürlich nur den kleinen startrucksack,hab mir aber eine schallgedämpfte g36 und eine schallgedämpfte m9 mitgenommen und mich schon riesig gefreut,dass ich auch mal so coole waffen hatte. irgendwann hat mich dann ein zombie von hinten überrascht und mich direkt niedergeschlagen. obwohl ich über 10.000 blut hatte, lief die sanduhr weiter bis ich tot war. sehr enttäuschend


----------



## Muckimann (6. Oktober 2012)

die Kiste ist definitiv hergecheatet worden, weil 
1. Ich das schon live beobachten konnte wie ein Cheater in meiner Nähe das gemacht hat und
2. es die g36 in dayz nicht gibt. ich schätze mal die is in arma2 enthalten und deswegen kann man sie sich in dayz ercheaten
edit: 3. wo wär der reiz an der sache, wenn man so gut wie alle gegenstände in ner kiste finden könnte?!


----------



## phily (6. Oktober 2012)

das dacht ich mir auch und natürlich hast du recht,das der reiz sachen zu finden dadurch flöten geht. nur weil es ein recruit-server war,dachte ich das es hilfestellungen gibt oder so, bin ja noch nicht soo lang dabei.

hab grad echt ne odyssee hinter mir. von elektro nach cherno, danch nach irgend ein sobibor, von dort zum großen flugfeld und jetzt bin ich in gork in einer scheune und ratz ne runde. bin total happy, weil ich den großen coyote backpack gefunden hab. hab ein akm mit ca 14 magazinen und eine glock 17 mit 7 oder 8 magazinen. ist find ich eine sehr ausgewogene mischung aus viel munition und nützlichen waffen.

von euch heißt nicht zufällig einer fitz im spiel? wenn ja, der hat mich zu tode erschreckt und ich hätt ihn aus reflex fast erschossen .

wie sind eigentlich eure nicks in dem spiel falls man sich mal sieht? meiner ist NachtKatze


----------



## Muckimann (8. Oktober 2012)

2 Kollegen und ich wollten uns heute mal auf nen richtig vollen Server begeben um zu schauen wies da so abgeht...
Als wir nach ewigem Connecten dann endlich aufm Server am NW Airfield gespawnt sind und uns reinwagen wollten, kam hinter uns plötzlich ne Karre angefahren und 2 Typen stiegen aus und eröffneten sofort das Feuer. Einer von uns wurde sofort gekillt. Ich bin dann einfach nur geflüchtet ins Airfieldgelände. Auf einmal hör ich hinter mir wieder den Jeep und die Kerle schießen wieder auf mich. Das fand ich dann schon strange, denn den Weg den ich zurückgelegt hab, konnten die gar nicht so schnell mit nem Jeep passieren
Total panisch bin ich dann wieder geflüchtet. 
Nachn paar weiteren Metern war mir dann klar was los war. Als beide Kerle plötzlich in meiner Nähe aufploppten hab ich dann gequittet. Da bei mir ALT+F4 nicht funktioniert, musst ich auch noch den langen Weg benutzen
Zum Glück hatten die Pfeifen keinen Aimskill. Wurde kein einziges mal von den Cheatern getroffen

Grade bei DayZ is es besonders bitter durch nen Cheater zu sterben, wenn man sein harterlootetes Equipment verliert und von vorn anfangen kann.Ich hoff, dass bei der Standaloneversion der Cheatschutz wirklich extrem verbessert wird. So kann das nich weitergehen.


----------



## phily (8. Oktober 2012)

oh man, das ist echt ärgerlich. da rackert man sich seinen a.... ab und so idioten vermiesen es einem einfach so . versteh auch gar nicht was denen das bringt,wenn sie eh cheaten ist es ja wirklich nix besonderes. 

bin momentan auch eher auf leeren servern (so bis 6 spielern) unterwegs, da ich momentan noch in der lernphase bin und mit den zombies und infektionen stark genug beschäftigt bin. hab gestern abend zum ersten mal ein hubschrauberwrack gefunden und mich dann gleich mit der m14 aim (mit leuchtpunktvisier) ausgerüstet und zusätzlich noch die drm (scharfschützenversion des m14) mitgenommen. ganz praktisch,weil die ja die gleichen magazine benötigen,so hab ich noch genug inventarplatz für andere dinge. jetzt muss ich die tage mal das schießen mit den eisen versuchen und dwenn ich das dann einigermaßen drauf hab, wage ich mich auch mal auf vollere server,obwohl mir da warscheinlich auch etwas mulmig zumute sein wird. will meine hart erkämpften sachen ja noch etwas behalten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Oktober 2012)

Auf vollen Servern macht es aktuell auch keinen Spaß zu spielen. Auf jedem ist mindestens ein Hacker. Da lassen die dann nämlich gern die Sau raus um möglichst vielen Leuten den Spaß zu versauen.

Ganz unterhaltsamer Thread eines gebannten Hackers: Stop making a complete ass of yourself, Bohemia

Er wird dann noch von den Entwicklern verarscht. Lesenswert.


----------



## phily (8. Oktober 2012)

ja, sehr geil der thread. wie geil der typ ist, sich noch zu beschweren, dass er verbannt wurde .

danke für die info, dann bleib ich wohl erstmal auf den leeren servern. 

ps: @dsr159: wenn du/ihr die tage abends mal online bist/seid, sag mal bescheid.


----------



## Muckimann (8. Oktober 2012)

Da ich schon das "Vergnügen" hatte auf mehreren Servern auf Cheater zu stoßen, scheint mir folgendes n ganz guter Hinweis zu sein, ob n Cheater da is: 
Wenn in kurzen regelmäßigen Zeitintervallen links unten am Bildschirmrand Todesmeldungen am laufenden Band erscheinen.
Dann läuft nämlich immer das gleiche Prozedere ab: 
Cheater portet sich zum Spieler 
Spieler stirbt über kurz oder lang
und von vorn...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das haben wir auch schon oft gesehen und gehen meist sofort wieder vom Server. Ich lasse ab jetzt auch immer Fraps laufen um aufzunehmen, besonders bei solch coolen Admins wie auf dem einen Server.


----------



## Muckimann (8. Oktober 2012)

Aber was bringt dir ne Aufnahme wie dich der Cheater killt, wenn du sowieso nicht feststellen kannst wer dich getötet hat?
Mal vorausgesetzt, neben dir sind noch mehrere unbekannte Spieler aufm Server


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Oktober 2012)

Auf regulären Servern kann man den Namen ja sehen. Und bei unseren Freunden den Admins (siehe Post vor paar Tagen) ist die Zuordnung auch nicht schwer. Die starten den Server immer gern dann neu, wenn sie sterben oder man ihre Sachen klaut (so wie wir es getan haben). Wenn man das auf Video festhält ist das schon Beweis genug für Missbrauch der Adminrechte. Und das ist auf dem Server jetzt schon zwei mal passiert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Oktober 2012)

So, laut eines Interviews soll die Alpha vielleicht schon im Laufe des nächsten Monats oder spätestens Dezember an den Start gehen. Ich werde es mir sofort holen. Wer von euch Zuckerschnecken ist dabei?


----------



## phily (11. Oktober 2012)

bin sowas von dabei


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Oktober 2012)

hängt vom preis ab. und den features. das ewige sterben ohne ausrüstung suckt irgendwie. und hacker und cheater ooch.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2012)

An dem grundsätzlichen Prinzip wird sich nichts ändern. Es wird erstmal nur überarbeitet und Hack-sicher gemacht. Preis dürfte für die Alpha wohl auf ca. 15€-20€ hinauslaufen, die fertige Version soll maximal 30€ kosten. Es wird wöchentliche Updates geben, die u.a. immer mehr Features einfügen.

*General Information*
- Target for release is by the end of the 2012 working year.
- The release will be for the public alpha version, i.e. not the stable release.
- The standalone will provide the dev team with absolute freedom, and they will utilize many aspects of the Real Virtuality engine, not limited to the ArmA 3 version. It will be their own branch of the engine.
- Alpha will be heavily discounted, and the end product will never be a fully priced retail product. Rocket mentions that he can’t picture a price over 25 euro (30 USD) for the final.
- No pre-ordering, but there will be a premium/collector’s edition available with swag like art prints and concept work.
- The game mechanics will stay as they are now.
- Focus will be on re-developing game architecture first, and then development of new features.
- There will be no “endgame”, but rather continued gameplay decided by the individual player. Kind of like Minecraft before The End was introduced.

*New features*
- A new map, “Chernarus Plus”.
- Chernarus Plus will have more interactive (enter-able) buildings. Non-interactive buildings will be easier to spot.
- Hand combat, in addition to the melee weapons we already have.
- Dogs can be a survivor’s companion. “Expect them to track, to warn you of danger, and to follow you. And then get shot. And then you QQ.”
- There will be no safe areas on the map.
- A quiver for crossbow bolts.
- Weapon and gear degradation.
- A diary system, allowing other players to see notes left by you when you’re offline, not around, or dead.
- A robust web interface, as previewed at Rezzed earlier this summer.
- Narrative that will describe the virus background.
- Improvements over the mod
- More weapons. Many of which are custom, “find at home” style weaponry. Cricket bat, anyone?
- Zombies will not switch to walking when indoors (once pathing for zombies is fixed and their lifecycle is implemented).
- More clothing and player customization, including colors and face.
- The humanity system will be fine tuned.
- More robust weather system, redesigned from scratch.
- Zombies will be much more frightening.
- Improved broken limb system.
- And entirely new hive syncing system.
- Improved anti-cheat measures.
- Improved player UI. The inventory is being reworked from scratch.
- The female character will be feature complete.
- Better performance, including faster loading.

*Future plans*
- More islands other than Chernarus, created by either the dev team or the community. Players will travel to them by boat or air.
I- ncrease max player count. 100-200 would be easily achievable, but any more would require a larger map.
- More wildlife. “Horses would be cool too.”
- Animations will be improved.
- There are vague mentions of a revised server hosting scheme.
- Add “methods that allow players to create their own systems for things, so if they wanted to create such a system they could”. So perhaps think about Garry’s Mod and how players can program in aspects that affect their own gameplay. Not sure on this one.
- Underground “bases” and other construction, but Rocket mentions that it’s a pretty ambitious endeavor to develop.
- Group play and faction support.


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Oktober 2012)

hmmm.. weis ich nicht... im prinzip kann ich nur überleben wenn ich davor in einer der städte war. ich brauch medikamente, werkzeug, waffen, rucksack und munition. und dann geh ich in den wald und bin unendlich überlebensfähig außer ich treffe auf mitspieler oder mir geht was aus und ich muss wieder in die stadt.

solange ich aber ein gebiet nicht zombifrei kämpfen kann lohnt es sich nicht den konflikt mit Zeds zu suchen. das spiel mutiert nach der ersten "ausrüstungs und bewaffnungsphase" also entweder zu PvP oder eine pfadfindersimulation 

alternativ könnte man auch bessere ausrüstung suchen. (chrash-stellen oder airfield) das brauch ich aber nur für PvP. gegen Zeds sind eh die schrotflinten die besten waffen. und die gibts in scheunen.

also a) pfadfindersimulation -> booooring!
oder b) pvp -> da gibts bessere spiele, zB das original oder bf3.

tja, und nun?

zum thema nahkampf: in dead island funktioniert das ja superb. wenn ich mir anguck wie reudig das hier geht? immer drann denken die axt nach zu laden, tausend mal klicken und hoffen das man den rumglitchenden zed erwischt  wenigstens ist die axt ja one-hit-kill... wenn ich da jetzt 3 mal mit cricketschläger drauf hauen muss bis der Zed mus ist... 

spass macht das spiel ja (oft) aber ich muss gestehen: ich spiel nur mit euch zusammen. alleine spiel ich andere spiele.

naja, abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2012)

DayZ hat wegen den Hackern keinen Sinn mehr, deswegen haben wir ArmA jetzt deinstalliert und warten auf die Standalone. RIP DayZ (Mod) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch einmal die schönsten Momente unserer kleinen Gemeinschaft Überlebender zusammengefasst in ein paar Aufnahmen, während unserer Reisen. Mit dabei waren *LouisLoiselle, Fraggerick, SchwertKomplex, xtrashattackx, DarkSmoker, Falfoo, diuiloncho* und meine Wenigkeit. 

Wer die Screenshots gern mit passender Musik unterlegen möchte: hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phily (11. Oktober 2012)

na super, jetzt wo ich grad richtig im spiel drin bin, hört ihr auf ...schade.

dann muss ich wohl weiter alleine durch die wälder streifen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2012)

Du kommst leider ein paar Monate zu spät. Inzwischen ist auf jedem Server mit einer Hand voll Spielern oder mehr mindestens ein Hacker und das macht Spielen unmöglich. Der erste hat uns auf der Stelle tanzen lassen und um einen Kameraden erleichtert und wir anderen beiden konnten gerade noch quitten. Der nächste Hacker hat sich zu uns teleportiert, nachdem er jeden anderen auf dem Server umgebracht hat, hat gesagt, wir sollten ihn nicht erschießen und nachdem wir ihm eine Kugel zwischen die dreckigen Augen geballert haben, hat er uns per Knopfdruck getötet.

Es gibt leider ein paar Arschlöcher zu viel. Wäre geil, wenn die Standalone im selben Netzwerk laufen würde und sie dann immer noch gebannt wären. Solche Leuten sollten nie wieder ein Multiplayerspiel spielen dürfen, egal ob Mod oder nicht.


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Oktober 2012)

schade, man hätte ja auch so mal ne mp mission in arma spielen können... das übt auf jedenfall das teamgefühl


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Oktober 2012)

SchwertKomplex und ich zocken gerade die Alpha von War Z. Wegen dem Geheimhaltungsabkommen dürfen wir aber außerhalb der offiziellen Foren nichts sagen, sonst werden wir erschossen. 

Aber nur so viel: die Alpha ist wirklich eine Alpha. Es läuft zwar deutlich stabiler als DayZ, aber viele Spielinhalte fehlen noch. Und es ist auch weniger Simulation, sondern mehr MMO. Allein deshalb spricht mich DayZ deutlich mehr an.


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Oktober 2012)

warZ ist das spiel, welches "plötzlich" kam als dayZ erfolgreich war, oder? ist das spiel wenigstens hübsch?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das ist es. Es ist aber nicht DayZ um das direkt mal zu sagen. Es ist mehr MMO als Simulation, dementsprechend sieht es aus. Da musst  du dir nur die Gameplayvideos anschauen. Momentan sind viele Sachen, inklusive Texturen noch Platzhalter, viele Inhalte fehlen usw. Es profitiert halt nicht wie DayZ davon, dass das meiste schon seit Jahren entwickelt war und ist deswegen spürbar noch eine Alpha.


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Oktober 2012)

und mit wem habt ihr geschlafen um in die alpha zu kommen?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Oktober 2012)

Auf der Seite kann man sich Zugang kaufen, momentan noch mit Discount, obwohl eigentlich nur bis zum 20. Aber die Preise stehen da immer noch. Wir haben für Alpha-Zugang + 3 Beta-Guest-Keys (und irgendein Ingame-Scheiß) also ca. 23€ bezahlt und müssen wie bei Minecraft in Zukunft nichts mehr zahlen. Ob es sich am Ende lohnt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber wir waren neugierig und wollen uns bis DayZ die Zeit damit vertreiben. Aber dann werden wir es vermutlich nicht mehr zocken. 

https://account.thewarz.com/preorder/preorder.html


----------



## Fraggerick (5. November 2012)

DayZ: Namalsk

hui  

also, schon die campagne davon für arma hört sich schon mega geil an ^^

aber als dayZ map? auch sehr cool  hab aber seit unserer letzten runde nimmer gespielt


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. November 2012)

Sieht cool aus, aber leider ist ArmA schon deinstalliert. Was solls... Mana und ich spielen immer noch die WarZ-Alpha. Weil man jetzt auch über das Spiel sprechen und Videos veröffentlichen darf, werde ich nachher mal einen Thread für ein paar Eindrücke aufmachen und evtl. auch ein wenig Gameplay in Videoform präsentieren.


----------



## ReAveRdayZ (5. November 2012)

Hey.
    Ich habe es mir heute installiet und beginne grade mich damit zurecht zufinden.
    Aber alleine ist das nicht wirklich das selbe wie im Team.

    zu meiner Person is eingetlich wichtig das ich 25jahre bin und kein Neuling im Egoshooter / Arma Gebiet

    Wenn ihr noch leute sucht wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. November 2012)

Hi, die meisten von uns spielen die Mod wegen der verdammten Hacker nicht mehr. Falls du dir die Standalone holst, wenn sie bald erscheint, nehmen wir dich gern mal auf, wenn du dann noch Lust hast.


----------



## phily (7. November 2012)

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im forum.

also ich zock es noch. bin momentan immer auf servern unterwegs wo so maximal 10 leute drauf sind und cheats oder hacks sind mir keine aufgefallen, was auf volleren servern ja anders sein kann.

also wenn du lust hast, sag mir bescheid wann und auf welchem server und wir spielen zusammen


----------



## Fraggerick (9. November 2012)

DayZ Celle Server + Download + Map ??? 

es kommen sehr viele neue karten, find ich klasse!

sag mal dsr. hast du/ihr l4d?

hab mir letzt blöderweise ein letsplay mit l4d angeguckt und grad mal wieder lust bekommen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. November 2012)

Nope, habe mal die Coop-Demo auf XBL gespielt, aber es hat mich nicht wirklich angemacht. Beim Steam-Sale letztens habe ich kurz überlegt, aber ich hatte schon genug andere Spiele gekauft.


----------



## phily (20. November 2012)

moin moin, hab grad auf einem dayz server auf dem nördlichen flugfeld ein riesiges areal gefunden, umringt von h-barrieren (large). werden ja wohl hergecheatet worden sein. nun meine frage:  kann ich die zersören und wenn wie ?

im hauptspiel wird es die barrieren ja sicherlich auch geben, da ich aber bisher ausschließlich die dayz mod gespielt hab, weiß ich nicht ob und wie man die zerstören kann. google hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, also vielleicht weiß ja ein alter arma2 haudegen bescheid?


----------



## Fraggerick (20. November 2012)

afaik kann man panzersperren finden und aufbauen. lassen sich (afaik) mit werkzeugkasten oder entrenchingtool entfernen. Panzersperren Satz – DayZ Wiki


----------



## phily (20. November 2012)

oh ne, die mein ich nicht, dann wärs kein problem,ich meinte sowas hier: http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e63/evqevq/HBarrier_large.jpg 

und das auf einer quadratischen grundfläche von bestimt 60x60 metern und doppelt übereinander ohne eingang. der server hieß "de 999", auf dem nordwestlichen flugfeld mitten auf der landbahn, so das man, von südosten kommend, die hangars kaum noch sehen kann.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Dezember 2012)

Wir zocken wieder DayZ. 

Die Standalone lässt wohl länger auf sich warten, als gedacht. Gerüchte sprechen von einem Juni-Release, aber das ist nicht mehr als ein Gerücht. Da es aber inzwischen einen Haufen Patches und Änderungen, sowie interessante neue Maps gibt, schauen wir mal wieder rein. Allerdings nur noch auf private Hives um nicht von Hackern genervt zu werden, dort gibt es wohl weniger.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Dezember 2012)

Zockt es niemand mehr oder lässt sich nicht dazu überreden, es wieder anzufangen? 

Wir haben einen Hacker-freien Server gefunden und die Taviana-Map ist sehr cool. Wir sind wieder 3-4 Leute und haben schon einiges erlebt. 

Ich wurde unter anderem von drei Kerlen entführt. Sie haben mich gezwungen, alles abzulegen und dann in deren Truck einzusteigen (siehe Side-Chat). Leider konnten sie nicht umsetzen, was auch immer sie mit mir vorhatten.  
Auf einer langen Brücke wurden wir dann angeschossen. Lustigerweise sind meine Entführer alle vor mir gestorben. Der letzte von den Überlebenden hat sich dann mit "dude, we have a problem" verabschiedet. Danach bin ich dann auch gestorben. Wenigstens haben sie sich dann im Global Chat noch entschuldigt. Nette Entführer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem haben wir endlich mal einen flugtauglichen Helikopter gefunden. Eigentlich sogar zwei. Wir sind zu einer scheinbar einsamen Insel geflogen, wo ein Bandit ihn klauen wollte. Wir haben ihn aus der Luft geschossen, wurden vom Aufprall verletzt und um die Ecke stand glücklicherweise noch einer. Wir haben ihn erstmal versteckt und hoffen, er ist morgen noch da. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2013)

*Die Server, auf denen wir zocken*

Ab jetzt nur noch auf Whitelist-Servern. Also Server, für die man sich freischalten lassen muss um sie betreten zu können. Dort sind in der Regel aktive Admins und zusammen mit der Whitelist kaum Hacker. Um sich freischalten zu lassen, braucht man seine GUID. Diese Erkennungsnummer mit 32 Zeichen sieht man beim Betreten einer Lobby oder fragt sie im Spiel ab, indem man einfach im Chat "#beclient guid" eingibt.

*#1 DayZ Chernarus*
Server-IP: 85.234.146.100:2412
Whitelist: Rock Paper Zombie Whitelist
(Registrieren und Thread "Whitelist Request: Name" mit Ingame-Namen und GUID erstellen)

*#2 DayZ 2017 Chernarus*
Server-IP: 84.200.18.35:2302
Whitelist: Whitelisting-Verfahren für die GermandayZ Privat-Server
(Registrieren und GUID lediglich ins Profil eintragen, automatische Freischaltung)

*#3 DayZ Taviana*
Server-IP: 94.242.227.146:2342
Whitelist: GUID per Email an machoman@btconnect.com


DayZ 2017 ist übrigens eine neue DayZ-Version, in der es mehr ums Überleben und Vorräte sammeln und weniger ums PVP geht. Kein High-Military Loot, weniger Munition und Vorräte. Ich habe bislang einige Leute getroffen, die freundlich gesinnt waren und mich nicht getötet haben, obwohl sie es konnten. Natürlich gibt's auch hier viele Banditen, das ist klar. Man kann übrigens Leichen essen (infiziert sich aber wohl dabei).


----------



## VipersStrike21 (28. Januar 2013)

> _Original von dsr159_
> Zockt es niemand mehr oder lässt sich nicht dazu überreden, es wieder anzufangen?


Habe vor 3 Tagen mal wieder angefangen und es macht ziemlich Spaß. 
Leider kenne ich nur 3 Leute, die auch DayZ spielen, wobei deren Motivation gen 0 tendiert und ich letztendlich doch alleine über die Map laufe. Ziemlich ungünstig, da ich ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin was DayZ angeht, immerhin bin ich jetzt seither nur einmal gestorben und das war direkt am Anfang. ^^
Auch wenn ich nicht alleine spielen mag, habe ich derzeit keine Lust auf einen anderen Server zu wechseln, immerhin habe ich hier endlich ein Zelt mit ner Menge coolem Zeug. (Wahrscheinlich würden mich in anbetracht der Dinge, die dort liegen echte DayZ-Profi's auslachen aber für mich ist das schon ziemlich cool. )


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Januar 2013)

Ach, das Zeug bist du schneller los, als du denkst. 

Sag bescheid, falls du dich uns anschließen willst. Wir zocken auf dem Server #3 (Taviana). Inzwischen mit Whitelist. Momentan sind wir zu dritt, zwei von uns sind Heroes.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was eine Whitelist ist. 
Muss ich da irgendetwas beachten, wenn ich dem Server via DayZCommander joinen will?

Und wie ist das eigentlich mit meinem Inventar? Wird das auf den anderen Server mitgenommen? Und verliere ich dann auf beiden Servern mein aktuelles Inventar, wenn ich sterbe?

Sorry falls die Fragen etwas "dämlich" sind aber ich bin zufrieden, dass ich das Spiel zum Laufen gebracht habe und Ingame halbwegs über die Runden komme.^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Januar 2013)

Okay, ich versuch es kurz und verständlich zu machen:

- Alle Server sind mit einem Hive verbunden, auf dem die Daten der Spieler, also der Charakter, gespeichert werden. Auf Servern, die zum selben Hive gehören, kann man beliebig hin und her wechseln und behält dabei seinen Charakter. Stirbt man, gilt das natürlich für alle Server des Hives.

- Nun gibt es auch Private Hives, die nicht zum offiziellen gehören. Im Commander erkennst du diese Server an der kleinen Wolke mit dem Kreuz. Dorthin kannst du deine Sachen von anderen Hives nicht mitnehmen. Manche Private Hives haben auch mehrere Server, aber das sind nur wenige. Die Server in Private Hives haben oft den Vorteil aktiver Admins, die Hacker bannen und sich um alles kümmern.

- Whitelists sind dafür da, Hacker fernzuhalten. Bislang habe ich auf einem Server mit Whitelist auch noch keinen einzigen gesehen. Man muss sich freischalten lassen. Grundsätzlich würde ich empfehlen nur noch auf Servern mit Whitelist zu spielen. Dort sind aktive Admins, kaum oder keine Hacker und oft die selben Leute, auf die man sich einstellen kann.



> Um sich freischalten zu lassen, braucht man seine GUID. Diese Erkennungsnummer mit 32 Zeichen sieht man beim Betreten einer Lobby oder fragt sie im Spiel ab, indem man einfach im Chat "#beclient guid" eingibt.



- Falls du mit uns spielen möchtest, musst du dich also freischalten lassen. Die Server + Whitelist habe ich auf der Seite zuvor gepostet. Einfach die IP in den Favoriten vom DayZCommander eintragen und joinen, sobald du freigeschaltet bist. Für die Taviana-Map (die sehr cool ist) musst du über die Update-Funktion des Commanders erst die Map installieren (das erste, Taviana.com).


----------



## VipersStrike21 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass ich heute Abend nicht mehr auf einem neuen Server anfangen werde. Aber ich würde euch die nächsten Tage dann einfach mal besuchen.^^

Was die Anwendung dieser GUID angeht, habe ich das so verstanden, dass ich dem Server joine, unten die GUID Nummer sehe, diese Nummer abschreibe/fotografiere und per Mail an die oben genannte Email schreibe, sinnvollerweise samt meinem Usernamen, richtig? 

Aber wenn ich doch auf dem Server bin, wieso muss ich dann noch eine Mail schreiben?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Januar 2013)

VipersStrike21 schrieb:


> Was die Anwendung dieser GUID angeht, habe ich das so verstanden, dass ich dem Server joine, unten die GUID Nummer sehe, diese Nummer abschreibe/fotografiere und per Mail an die oben genannte Email schreibe, sinnvollerweise samt meinem Usernamen, richtig?
> 
> Aber wenn ich doch auf dem Server bin, wieso muss ich dann noch eine Mail schreiben?


 
Genau, die GUID sollte angezeigt werden, wenn du in die Lobby kommst. Oder du schreibst einfach "#beclient guid" in den Chat und bekommst sie dann angezeigt. Den Textchat öffnest du mit "-", wenn du auf einem Server bist.

Du musst natürlich auf einen anderen Server gehen, der keine Whitelist hat um deine GUID herauszufinden. Die ist nämlich eindeutig und dir zugeschrieben. Diese schickst du dann an den Admin des Servers, für den du dich freischalten lassen willst und der erledigt das dann.

Also einfach eine Email mit deinem Ingame-Namen und deiner GUID an machoman@btconnect.com schicken und du solltest binnen weniger Minuten oder Stunden freigeschaltet sein. Geht in der Regel recht schnell.

Wenn du das erledigt hast und dich uns anschließen willst, schreibst du mir hier auf PCG am besten einfach eine Mail und dann schicke ich dir noch die Daten für unseren TeamSpeak-Server.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (28. Januar 2013)

So hab die Email gesendet...mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
Wie lange spielt ihr so üblicherweise bzw. heute noch?

EDIT:
Woran merke ich, dass ich freigeschalten bin?^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Januar 2013)

Du merkst, dass du freigeschaltet bist, wenn du nicht vom Server gekickt wirst. 

Ich habe ziemlich kurz danach eine Bestätigungs-Mail bekommen. Ansonsten warte einfach bis morgen und dann hat sich bestimmt jemand darum gekümmert. 

Heute spielen wir nicht mehr. Meist spielen wir entweder am späten Nachmittag/Abend (zwischen 16.00 und 20.00) oder am Wochenende. Du findest uns (SchwertKomplex, Lu und mich) dann immer im #vgz-Chat. Das wäre am einfachsten.


----------



## keke1 (29. Januar 2013)

*Suche Dayz Spieler*

hallo ich suche 19 dayz spieler zum friedlichen zocken auf
einem privat server mit 20 slots es werden also noch 19 spieler/innen
gesucht!



was ihr mitbringen solltet!



ein headset & ts3 (server ist natürlich auch vorhanden)

deutschsprachig (nation ist mit vollkommen egal  )

mindestens 16 jahre alt sein

bereit sein dayz im team zu spielen!



was ihr bekommt



einen platz auf einem 20 slot dayz server von gamed.de mit passwortschutz

einen platz auf einem 20 slot ts3 server

mitspracherecht wie der server gestartet wird

(startausrüstung schwierigkeitsgrad spielregeln die wir gemeinsam aufstellen)





wenn ihr intresse habt schreibt mir eine email an kekekeke942@yahoo.de
natürlich könnt ihr auch eure freunde mitbringen!
alles weitere sehen wir dann.





ps: cheater oder hacker sind nicht erwünscht und werden natürlich gebannt.



kosten kommen auch keine auf euch zu ausser ihr wollt freiwillig etwas dazu beitragen


----------



## VipersStrike21 (29. Januar 2013)

Hast du keinen Clan o.ä. dabei? Wie kommt's denn, dass man sich ganz alleine einen Server "mietet"? Und wie alt bist du denn selbst?

@dsr159
Hab ab und zu mal geschaut, ob ihr auf dem Server gewesen seid, da ich euch aber nicht gesehen habe, hab ich so auf "meinem" anderen Server etwas gespielt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Januar 2013)

Heute war leider keiner da und ich hab nicht mehr viel Zeit. Vielleicht wird es morgen was. Ich sag dann bescheid.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (30. Januar 2013)

Hahaha, das war stark. 
Würde ja gerne noch alleine weiterspielen aber ich bräuchte mal eine Bluttransfusion.^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Januar 2013)

Schau mal hier auf der Karte, wo genau du steckst und kopier dann den Link hier rein: DayZ Taviana Map - DayZDB

Dann kann ich deine Koordinaten sehen.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (30. Januar 2013)

Ich liege bei 157 - 085 in einer Hecke- Bei 154 - 085 wäre ja direkt ein Krankenhaus.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Januar 2013)

Zoom mal bitte auf der Karte auf die Stelle und kopier dann den Link hier rein. Der Link aktualisiert sich mit den Koordinaten.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (30. Januar 2013)

Das wäre dann so:
DayZ Taviana Map - DayZDB

Unten sind ja so grau unterlegt die Koordinaten von dem Ort auf dem die Maus sich aktuell befindet. Das sind dann die, die ich einen Post weiter oben geschrieben hatte.


----------



## keke1 (1. Februar 2013)

der server kostet nicht die welt  ich bin 25 und hatte einfach die ganzen cheater hacker und banditen satt


----------



## phily (5. März 2013)

was mache ich mit dem klopapier und der rasierklinge?weiß da jemand was?


----------



## phily (19. März 2013)

mhh, also zum klopapier und dem anderen neuen kram: scheint einfach neuer trash loot zu sein.

will jemand von euch am we ne runde spielen auf nem stinknormalen server? hab von cheatern oder ähnlichem in der letzten zeit nix gesehn. die scheinen wohl mittlerweile auf den anderen maps zu sein. hätt lust auf ne schöne banditen hatz . also sagt mir bescheid


----------



## VipersStrike21 (20. März 2013)

Hm ich hätte schon mal wieder Laune eine Runde DayZ zu spielen. Da ich den PC aber neu aufgesetzt habe und in keinem der Foren und Clans in denen in vertreten bin jemand DayZ spielen möchte, habe ich es bisher auch nicht wieder installiert. Alleine ist DayZ spätestens nach 2-3 Tagen total öde.


----------



## phily (20. März 2013)

@VipersStrike21: also ich werd einen abend am we auf jeden fall in chernarus sein, wann würds dir besser passen? dann gehen wir zusammen auf die pirsch. und ja, da geb ich dir recht, allein ists echt öde. außerdem ist man zu zweit schon ein gegner, während man allein recht schnell ein opfer wird.


----------



## Nik1337 (20. März 2013)

Servus,

Ich würde mich euch gern anschließen . Habe auch einen TS3 Server.


----------



## phily (21. März 2013)

@ Nik1337: klaro, wir müssen nur nen tag ausmachen. und  zur info, ich hab kein plan von ts, bräuchte also ne kurze einweisung. hab ts erst einmal mit meiner webcam als micro benutzt, hat aber gut funktioniert.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (21. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung.^^
Was verstehst du unter Abend? Also wie viel Uhr? Wahrscheinlich würde mir der Samstag besser liegen...Sonntag ist immer "Clan-Tag".^^
Aber erstmal muss ich Arma wieder installieren...etc. Ich schreib hier morgen einfach nochmal rein...


----------



## phily (21. März 2013)

mir wär eigl der freitag lieber, aber bin da flexibel, würd sagen wir machen morgen nachmittag was aus. unter abends versteh ich alles ab 18 uhr bis ende offen


----------



## Nik1337 (21. März 2013)

Hallo nochmal 

Also ich hätte an beiden ZTagen ab 18Uhr zeit , wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mir ja eure Skype ode rICQ namen/nummern per pm geben


----------



## phily (21. März 2013)

hab dir ne nachricht geschickt.


----------



## Nik1337 (22. März 2013)

Habe dich in Skype geadet


----------



## Skandaloes (27. April 2013)

Schönen guten Abend an die DayZ Freunde,

falls von Euch noch jemand einen vernünftig administrierten Server und eine dazu passende, sich im Aufschwung befindende Community sucht möchte ich hier kurz die Wookies on Tour vorstellen.

Die Wookies haben es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, DayZ Server zu schaffen, welche nahezu Cheaterfrei sind.
Zur Zeit läuft noch nur ein offener Chernarus Server, welcher das ein oder andere Gimmick mitbringt.
Zum einen wäre das die Möglichkeit Teile wieder aus Fahrzeugen auszubauen, ausserdem sind auf der Karte NPC Gruppen unterwegs welche auch mal nicht besonder freundlich gesinnt sein können.

In naher Zukunft ist des weiteren ein Whitelist Server geplant, auf dem es z.B. spezielle Basen für Gruppen geben wird.
Diese Basen werden einen rudimentären Schutz gegen Plünderer bieten.

Ausserdem haben wir auch einen Teamspeak 3 Server mit ausreichend Platz (500 Slots) für alle Freunde der Zombieapokalypse.

Zu finden sind die Wookies unter folgender Adresse...

http://www.dayz-wookies.de/

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir den ein oder anderen von Euch auf unseren Servern begrüßen dürften. 

In diesem Sinn... Skanda


----------



## XGreenXFire (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich suche einen Dayz Spieler 
Wenn es geht für alle Dayz's vorallem für Dayz Origins 

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und noch nicht im Stimmbruch .
Also wem das nicht's ausmacht bitte einfach eine PN schreiben 

PS : Ich bin NICHT ein schreiender Aufmerksamkeitssuchender Kiddy , ich habe Respekt .
Danke.


----------



## Skandaloes (21. Mai 2013)

Neuigkeiten bei den Wookies.

Der Whitelist Server ist seit ein paar Tagen online.
Ausserdem wurden weitere Features eingefügt:

-Camps/Basen für Gruppen ab 3 Spielern
-NPCs
-Refuel Script
-Streetlights
-Bloodself Script
-Repair Vehicle Script

Weiterhin steht Euch natürlich unser 500 Slots umfassende Teamspeak 3 Server zur Verfügung.

Weitere Infos wie gehabt auf der Webseite: http://dayz-wookies.de/


----------



## VipersStrike21 (14. Juni 2013)

Spielt noch/wieder jemand DayZ? Habs eben wieder draufgehauen, weil aus meinem Clan endlich auch jemand anfangen möchte und wenn man schon mal nicht alleine spielen muss, bietet es sich natürlich an, sich dranzuhängen. Gibts unter euch auch noch jemand der sich dranhängen möchte, wir könnten den einen oder anderen Routinier ganz gut gebrauchen.^^
TS³ würden wir auch zur Verfügung stellen.

@Skandaloes
Bei eurem TS weis ich garnicht wo ich rein darf und wo nicht, weil alles nach Clans unterteilt ist. o.0
Außerdem findet man den über die von dir gepostete Website nicht, hab ihn jetzt nur via Google gefunden.


----------



## Schlammi2 (23. Juni 2013)

*DayZ: gebannt für nichts?*

Hey,

Ich hab seit mehreren Monaten kein DayZ mehr gespielt und hab heute mit dem DayZ Commander 'DayZ Origins' installiert.

Als ich dann einem Server beitreten wollte kam dann die Meldung, dass ich eine Global Ban habe. Als ich das Spiel jedoch das letzte mal gespielt habe ging noch alles wie sonst auch.

Normal wird man ja gebannt wenn man hackt oder so. Aber mit so einem Kot hab ich absolut nichts am Hut!

Wenn mir also jemand irgendwie helfen könnte wäre das sehr nett (:

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2013)

Gibt es da keine Kontaktmöglichkeit? Hast Du vlt ne Mail bekommen zu der Adresse, die zum Account gehört?

Oder kann es sein, dass diese Mod nicht zugelassen ist? Ich kenn DayZ nicht, aber dieses "Origins" scheint ja ne Mod zu sein ^^


----------



## Schlammi2 (23. Juni 2013)

Ne ich habe nix bekommen.

Und doch doch die Mod ist ganz legal ^^

Bin da durch nen Youtuber drauf gekommen.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2013)

Nur weil irgendeiner bei YT sagt, das wäre legal, muß das noch lange nicht stimmen.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2013)

Ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich daß er NUR durch installieren des Mods einen Ban bekommt wenn er noch gar nicht gespielt hat oder? 

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist es daß Dein Account gehackt wurde. Ist mir auch schon 2 x passiert (bei anderen Games, D3 und TF). also bei TF wurde meins  auch gebannt und bei d3 konnte ich es retten. Bei TF habe ich es gar nicht versucht zu "entbannen" da ich es auch auf nem anderen STeam Acc hatte.


----------



## Schlammi2 (24. Juni 2013)

Also an der Mod kann es gar nicht liegen, da sie vom DayZ-Entwickler unterstützt wurde.
Wenn also mein Steam Account gehackt wurde, was soll ich dann machen? Gibt es da überhaupt noch eine Möglichkeit?
Immerhin kann ich nicht mal mehr das normale DayZ spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Also, wenn der gesamte Steamaccount geheckt wäre, hättest Du ja keinen Zugriff mehr auf Steam und die anderen Games ^^  aber evlt wurde Dein Nick nur in dem Spiel "gehackt", da musst Du dich halt mal an den Support wenden und alles schildern, vlt zuerst mal über den Steamsupport.


----------



## phily (20. Oktober 2013)

mal ne frage, welche anderen karten sind denn noch gut besucht und hab ich je karte nen eigenen charakter, oder wie läuft das? oder verlier ich die sachen, die ich auf einer karte gesammelt hab, wenn ich dann wieder auf der vanilla map spiele?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Standalone-Fassung ist also überraschenderweise doch noch in diesem Jahr erschienen. Wird also Zeit diesen Thread aus Mod-Zeiten mal wieder zu reaktivieren. 

Wer konnte nicht warten und hat schon zugeschlagen?


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Dezember 2013)

klär mal auf


----------



## phily (19. Dezember 2013)

ich werd es mir wohl die tage holen.

aber nochmal ne frage zur mod:

wenn ich jetzt mein rechner komplett neu aufsetzte,also windows formatiere, ist mein altes dayz profil dann weg oder reicht es die dateien "arma2" und "arma2 other profiles" zu kopieren? oder muss ich noch an andere dateien denken?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, das ist eigentlich egal. Dein Online-Charakter wird ja online gespeichert und mit der GUID deiner Arma-Kopie verknüpft. Die wird dann beim Spielen zusammen mit deinem Charakter wieder abgerufen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Zur Sicherheit kopier aber einfach den Ordner mit den Save-Games und Profilen. Dann bleiben auch deine Einstellungen erhalten.


----------



## Muckimann (19. Dezember 2013)

Hier hier! Ich konnte nicht warten und habs mir am Abend des Releasetags noch geholt.
Das Spiel ist trotz der relativ langen Entwicklungszeit und ewigen Verschiebung des Releases noch in einer sehr frühen Phase. Ist aber auch als Early Access gekennzeichnet. Dafür dann 24 Tacken zu verlangen find ich etwas viel.

Viele der Dinge die aus der Mod bekannt sind, sind in der Alpha Version der Standalone noch gar nicht enthalten. Keine Fahrzeuge, keine Zelte, kein Housing, relativ wenig Zombies (liegt vllt am neuen System mit dem Zombies jetzt permanent durch die Welt streifen), wenig Waffen (das dickste was ich bisher gesehen hab is ne M4).

Die Änderungen die bereits impelmentiert sind, sind aber ordentlich gemacht. Es gibt nun viel mehr Items zu finden und zu benutzen. Beispielsweise braucht man spitze Gegenstände wie einen SChraubendreher um Dosen zu öffnen und den Inhalt verputzen zu können. Ganze Bücher liegen als Items rum, die man sich in ner ruhigen Stunde mal durchlesen kann. Es ist möglich anderer Spieler zu fesseln, ihnen Blut abzuzapfen und zwangszuernähren etc. 
Das Inventar und Itemsystem wurde insgesamt nochmal überarbeitet und ist nun viel einfacher zu benutzen und es sind jetzt fast alle Häuser begehbar.

Seit Release wurden schon 2 Patches veröffentlicht, die wichtige Bugfixes mit sich brachten. Die Entwickler sind also weiterhin fleißlig am Werkeln.
Trotz vieler fehlender Funktionen, haufenweisen Bugs und dem etwas überteuerten Preis für die Alpha bin ich begeistert.


----------



## stawacz (23. Januar 2014)

habs mir auch geholt und bin bisher eigentlich ganz zufrieden,,,es macht spaß die gegend zu erkunden,,neue dörfer,städte usw zu entdecken.hab auch schon ein paar ganz witzige duelle gehabt mit anderen spielern..

laufen tut es bei mir eigentlich recht gut,besser auf jedenfall als arma 3.

alles in allem is zwar noch sehr viel zu tun,und wie mein vorredner schon sagte,,es fehlt noch an bekannten dingen die es in der mod schon gab,aber ich bin mir sicher das das noch alles kommt


----------



## golani79 (23. Januar 2014)

stawacz schrieb:


> laufen tut es bei mir eigentlich recht gut,besser auf jedenfall als arma 3.


 
Verwendet ja auch nicht die ArmA 3 Engine


----------



## phily (28. Januar 2014)

hey zusammen, 

nochmal ne frage zur mod: also wenn ich jetzt zum beispiel eine andere version, z.b. origins spiele oder eine der anderen zahlreichen karten, bleibt mein public hive charakter davon unberührt, richtig? und wie sieht es mit den custom maps untereinander aus, hab ich auf jeder karte dann nen eigenen charakter oder wie? ha da per google nix zu gefunden.


----------



## stawacz (30. Januar 2014)

für die die sie vieleicht noch nich haben,hier mal die lootkarte  DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB


----------



## stawacz (18. März 2014)

moinsen,,,sagt mal hat einer n plan ob da nun noch was kommt?der patch is seit wochen überfällig,,news kommen auch keine mehr(obwohl das team angeblich verdoppelt wurde)

scheint fast als könnte man das game getrost von dr platte kicken.in dem tempo dauerts noch drei jahre bis da ne beta möglich is


----------



## golani79 (18. März 2014)

Sie arbeiten daran - sie haben aber auch geschrieben, dass sie nicht einfach ein Update im stable branch veröffentlichen werden, um weitere gamebraking bugs drinnen zu haben. Deswegen wollen sie sicher sein, dass die neuen Bugs ausgemerzt sind, bevor das Update veröffentlicht wird.

Kannst auch hier reinschauen:
DAYZ


----------



## pacolitt (18. August 2014)

best free DayZ servers with a lots of players


----------

